# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Cinco de Mayo: Do tequila shots/slammers with a DC. _- kilham_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Star Wars Day: Use The Force in any of its well-known uses, i.e. telekinesis, mind control. _ - AstralVagabond_

*Advanced Task i* - Music Month: Perform on a stage in front of a large audience using either your singing voice or any musical instrument you desire. Or both. Describe the reaction of the audience. _- Aristaeus_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Limerick Day: Create a limerick - You could find it written down, hear it on the radio, or ask a DC. _ -Mismagius_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Mother's Day: Give birth in a lucid dream. - _Thena_

----------


## Thena

And now that I've seen what the May tasks are, I can go to bed.  ::D:

----------


## Aristaeus

...Eh, looking back, that music idea of mine sucks.

Anyhow, I guess I will be doing Basic Task II and Advanced Task I. Those two should be a cakewalk for me. If I have the opportunity, I will do the Bonus Task as well.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> ...Eh, looking back, that music idea of mine sucks.



No, uh uh. You can't complain about the tasks I picked for the last few months, then complain about your own task after it was voted for.

Now you have to complete your own task, while standing on your head for it to count.

----------


## Aristaeus

> No, uh uh. You can't complain about the tasks I picked for the last few months, then complain about your own task after it was voted for.
> 
> Now you have to complete your own task, while standing on your head for it to count.



Do not mind me; I am just mine own worst critic.

----------


## AstralVagabond

OOOOHHHH, MY GOSH, YES, YES, YES, YES, _YES_.  ::D: 

Excuse me. I just think these new tasks are so exciting! And aww, yeah, one of my suggestions made it in! _I've made DreamViews history!!_  :Bliss: 

... Though, of course, I also wish I'd gotten more of last month's tasks done... Geez, you would have thought I would have, with how early I got both of the basic tasks done then! But even in the lucid dreams from that month when I could think of one of the lucid tasks to do, I never properly got to it.

The blame is really on my own lack of motivation, though. For a lot of last month, I didn't pay that much attention to acquiring fulfilling lucid dreams, so even when I did get some, it was often nothing special. Well, I've got a new start now so I guess I should get back to that! (But I still want to do that tornado task from April.)

P.S. Oh. And the giving-birth suggestion actually made it through as the bonus task as well!  :Big laugh:  Oh, goodness. I'd like to read through the posts of the people about to try _that_ one.

----------


## Shabby

Hahaha awesome tasks. I will succeed this month, I know it! (maybe not the giving birth one though) good luck to all of you, let's see who manages a task first!

----------


## Irreo

Hi,

Lovely tasks... I will try as hard as I can. 

First, one question... I don't know what that "limerick" is. I see it's a city, but I don't see the meaning of "create a limerick". Any similar word or an example would be appreciated.

Now, about the tasks:
- Tequila task: loving it! I'm not a tequila guy, it's been long since I had my last shot or glass, but I will certainly enjoy having it on a dream if I manage to achieve one LD in the next 30 days. In any case I think I got a tequila bottle around in the house so I may give it a try to remember how it tastes.

- Star Wars: Well... again long time without watching any of the movies but I certainly will enjoy (trying) moving an object pointing at it with my fingers.

- Stage: Ouch.... I'm public-panic... To be honest one of the things I have in my "to-do"s after managing to have long and vivid LDs is precisely to try doing something in front of a crowd. For now only really short LDs. But in any case if I manage to stabilize one and I feel I'm really lucid, I will try this one. Who knows, if I'm able to jump from a building because I know I'm dreaming (even if it's really scary), maybe I'm also able to sing in public  ::bluesmile:: 

- Give birth: I really want to try this... even if I do it 5 months from now...

Thanks for the challenges!! Hope I can report back with something.

Regards.

----------


## Nfri

LIKE but: ''Give birth in a lucid dream.'' whaat? :Uhm:

----------


## Sensei

Well... That was too easy. I have incorporated TK into just my movements in llucid dreams, even before I LDed, I incubated the force into my dreams (star wars FTW!).


*Spoiler* for _nerdy dream_: 



I am dreaming. In my parents house. Hmmm... Should check out the basement (often there in dreams, making it a base). I jump down all the stairs. Turn around the corner and there is a door. Force push it open (in my 2nd LD i found that doorsare often locked in dreams, so I force push them open to avoid having to see if it is locked. Quick time saver as well). Can't think of any goals except for some force TK and being here. I pull my phone out of my pocket and toss it in the air, I make it stay and then have it do a lap around the room). I forget about it and decide to play some Zelda (dream goal!). I can't find a controller, so I feel for my pine and have it come back to my hands. I hold it sideways (like an NES controller). Then I start the game. Cut scene. I am watching now (kind of... Two bodies, one is 3rd person in game, the other is playing the game). There is a huge crystal, like in inu yasha. It contains memories of a sort, like in tsubasa reservoir chronicles (my favorite manga). Ganondorf shatters the crystal all around hyrule. Ihit the start button and see one in hyrule field right next to me. I close the start menu. Then i stop. I was expecting a random new place, not the same hyrule as ocarina of time. I hit the start button again and look at themap. Very similar, I don'tsee anything messed up. Even the sound is perfect. I walk over and grab the crystal and hold over head "Buh, buh, buuuuh!" "These crystals 2ere scattered by ganondorf, they aren't very powerful alone, make sure that you hurry to the next one!" I sit still for a bit and listen to the hyrule field song. So similar! It is crazy how fast this world was made. I 


wake up.

----------


## Conscience

> First, one question... I don't know what that "limerick" is. I see it's a city, but I don't see the meaning of "create a limerick". Any similar word or an example would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards.



a limerick is a poem with the pattern "aabba"... and it's normally amusing

for example:
There once was a man from Peru (a)
who dreamed he was eating his shoe (a)
he woke with a fright (b)
in the middle of the night (b)
to find that his dream had come true (a)

and:
The limerick packs laughs anatomical (a)
Into space that is quite economical. (a)
But the good ones I've seen (b)
So seldom are clean (b)
And the clean ones so seldom are comical (a)

----------


## Thena

So I didn't think I would hit one of the tasks so early in the month, but it was my day off and I managed to DEILD while sleeping in.





> I really can't remember my last dream (in fact, I didn't remember anything from the cruise ship until I got up later) but I can remember only one of the tasks of the month: use the Force. I picture an inflatable blue ball, sort of like a cross between a basketball and a soccer ball. I toss it around a bit using the Force to guide it up and down, back and forth. The ball deflates and one of my coworkers appears, a woman who is not that bright. She offers to show me where I can get an air compressor. I follow her until she finds the appropriate model. Then, using the Force, I shove her away and prevent her from saying any more useless things. Then I use the Force to insert the needle attachment into the ball, connect the hose to the needle, and telekinetically flip the on switch on the air compressor.
> 
>     I feel that using telekinesis just isn't enough. I let the Force flow through me, and suddenly I feel thousands of Expanded Universe characters crying out in despair over being erased in the new movie. That's a shame. I really liked Jaina Solo.
> 
>     I try to think of other things I want to do, and I see a door open. Inside are a couple of men wearing suits. I remember a dilemma I was having with my boss and I summon him out of the room. Then I use the Force to pin him against a wall and tell him, "You will approve my request to supply power to the display models in my department." He looks terrified and nods in agreement. I can hear birds chirping outside and realize I'm losing the dream. The problem with using the Force for everything is that my sense of touch helps me stabilize. I summon a light saber so I can grasp the hilt. Unfortunately, instead of a "real" light saber, I get my friend's toy light saber. I feel the plastic hilt and try to focus on summoning a more realistic light saber like one from the movies, but I wake up too quickly.







> LIKE but: ''Give birth in a lucid dream.'' whaat?



I'm not a mother (not yet, perhaps never at all) but I've had several non-lucid dreams about giving birth. The most memorable was the time I pulled the "I'm pregnant" prank on my coworkers on April Fool's Day and then had a dream about giving birth to a Raggedy Ann doll that night. There was another dream where I held a newborn infant in my arms and knew I was looking at my future child. It was incredibly powerful. I'm looking forward to trying it again in a lucid dream.

----------


## StephL

> Well... That was too easy. I have incorporated TK into just my movements in llucid dreams, even before I LDed, I incubated the force into my dreams (star wars FTW!).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _nerdy dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I am dreaming. In my parents house. Hmmm... Should check out the basement (often there in dreams, making it a base). I jump down all the stairs. Turn around the corner and there is a door. Force push it open (in my 2nd LD i found that doorsare often locked in dreams, so I force push them open to avoid having to see if it is locked. Quick time saver as well). Can't think of any goals except for some force TK and being here. I pull my phone out of my pocket and toss it in the air, I make it stay and then have it do a lap around the room). I forget about it and decide to play some Zelda (dream goal!). I can't find a controller, so I feel for my pine and have it come back to my hands. I hold it sideways (like an NES controller). Then I start the game. Cut scene. I am watching now (kind of... Two bodies, one is 3rd person in game, the other is playing the game). There is a huge crystal, like in inu yasha. It contains memories of a sort, like in tsubasa reservoir chronicles (my favorite manga). Ganondorf shatters the crystal all around hyrule. Ihit the start button and see one in hyrule field right next to me. I close the start menu. Then i stop. I was expecting a random new place, not the same hyrule as ocarina of time. I hit the start button again and look at themap. Very similar, I don'tsee anything messed up. Even the sound is perfect. I walk over and grab the crystal and hold over head "Buh, buh, buuuuh!" "These crystals 2ere scattered by ganondorf, they aren't very powerful alone, make sure that you hurry to the next one!" I sit still for a bit and listen to the hyrule field song. So similar! It is crazy how fast this world was made. I 
> 
> ...



Too easy for a basic task??
Come on - remember people's attempts from the comp - you are not exactly a good measure for newbies (meant as compliment).
It is completely different from asking a DC for her middle name or some such - something really easily achievable, so that if you manage to get lucid - you are relatively assured to also get the first set of them pretty wings, too.
At least one basic task I would imagine should be pretty trivial - and I have my doubts about the tequila as well, since you need not only a DC, but also summon the stuff.

On the other hand - it is also good to have people stretch maybe - not shy away from trying something like this - could well be it's all really a piece of cake.
And I guess, I try to write a Limerick irl first - to see, if that is any likely to be in my grasp..
But I sure don't want to complain - I love the TOTMs!!
Just a bit worried for a wing-scarcity..






Edit: Okaay - I wrote one - it's not funny, but clean, I suppose - so that for one was easier than thought:

Dream humour is of a special sort
Born where all of the schemes contort
Metaphors in confusion
Anyway all an illusion
Now that at least is comfort


So - confidence babies - taking my worries back a bit!

----------


## kilham

I can't believe that after a week with no luck, I managed to complete bonus task the first day!! :boogie: 

It was: WILD-FA-DEILD. On the first part I am outside my house looking for DC's for the tequila shots. Unfortunately my moral mind comes with me in my dreams and I missed my chance because the only DC's I saw where three cute little children riding their bicycles, birds flying around them... (if you can imagine the cuteness), so I think: "I can't make this kids drink tequila with me..." one of them stops to fix something and when I ask him "what do you represent?", he gives me that brief panic/shy look that children give to strangers and not answering me he left. The dream starts to fade, I spin but that technique has never worked for me, I stay a long moment waiting for new scene to appear but I only hear sounds and feel the rubbing of my hands, suddenly I'm in my bed again, I get up and look out the window, it's very dark and I remember there was already daylight when I began with the WILD, so I try passing through the window and there it is...still on dreamworld. Now I don't have time to waste, there are no DC's and I have to remember a task where I don't need them. 

I see a car is parking, but I'm not waiting for DC's to come out of the car, so I take a native, squatting position (yes, right there on the street), and even when I don't have a big pregnant belly I imagine there's definitively going to appear a baby coming out there. I push hard and began hearing baby cries, I _feel_ there's something coming out, and it doesn't hurts, then I see the baby is completely out but I can't take him further because the cord it's very short and (I imagine) the placenta is still very attached, I try pulling it but now that hurts!!, I think "hey, it's a dream, I can handle this pain", but the more I pull the more I feel that pain. (I would describe it but there are men that would be like: no, no details please ::disconcerted:: ), that pulling pain feels very real and I woke up. 

I thought that was going to be a difficult task, never imagined I'll make that one first!!, also never imagined it would be like that. Sorry about the coldness of the task lol. I consider myself as a motherly person, but there was no romantic, cute or loving feeling outcome on this one. I don't know why, maybe this time my subconscious took it just as a task to be done!

----------


## Sensei

True StepL. I didn't think about that.  :tongue2:  

Easiest way to get DC and tequila. I would just ask a couple DCs if they have Tequila and shot glasses. Odd are that one of them will say that they will get them and never come back, but if you ask a couple you might get one helpful DC.

The limerick one is interesting to me. I will definitely ask a DC. They are always coming up with songs and poems and strange things. I will have to wake myself up right afterward in order to remember the words, because words (sounds) are the first things I forget upon waking. Even when I remember, I can't really hear it, but I remember the words that I have used to describe it. :/

----------


## NyxCC

> Well... That was too easy. I have incorporated TK into just my movements in llucid dreams, even before I LDed, I incubated the force into my dreams (star wars FTW!).



I know what you mean, had a mini-ld this morning (before checking the task) where I pushed a few bottles down with TK. (NO WINGS yet please, I want to do it again!) Maybe we should improve on the task by doing something using lots of the force, like Mass TK, multiple objects or something heavy?  ::D: 

Here is more on different uses of the force if someone's interested:

Force power - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki

----------


## FryingMan

All the best limericks begin with:

There once was a man from Nantucket.....

As in (extemporaneously made up):

There once was a man from Nantucket.....
Who carried his <beep> in a bucket...
Then one glorious day,
A Girl came his way,
...fill in the rest...

----------


## FryingMan

> I know what you mean, had a mini-ld this morning (before checking the task) where I pushed a few bottles down with TK. (NO WINGS yet please, I want to do it again!) Maybe we should improve on the task by doing something using lots of the force, like Mass TK, multiple objects or something heavy? 
> 
> Here is more on different uses of the force if someone's interested:
> 
> Force power - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki



Feel free to "improve" the difficulty for yourself, for those of us n00bs just hoping for a LD with awareness & memory (heck I'd take just a vivid non-lucid even), the basics are PLENTY involved  :smiley: .

----------


## NyxCC

Sure thing! Well, you never know what you're capable of unless you try. Still, maybe there are easier uses of the force than tk? SW fans please chime in! 

At any rate the tasks are really exciting! Looking forward to reading lots of cool experiences and may the force be with you!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Indeed....and may the frickin LUCIDS be with us all!

----------


## woblybil

"No Time Freeze" Ratz....
With the likes of me skulking about dreamworld they likely knew where it would lead  :tongue2: 
Oh well, Back to the music. I have many music dreams with large audiences and I did it once I can do it again..
 Otherwise I may have to go back to wingless flight..  :Sad:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I better get rehearsing for my musical act! And then when everyone hates it I'll force choke them and go get drunk on tequila shots. Improvising people...improvising...

----------


## Maxis

My reaction to seeing two of the tasks:

_Basic Task i - Cinco de Mayo: Do tequila shots/slammers with a DC. - kilham_ 

"...Oh, God."

_BONUS TASK!! - Mother's Day: Give birth in a lucid dream. - Thena_

"...Oh, _God._"

One of my dream goals has been to get drunk/do drugs/etc. in a lucid dream and see what happens, so I'm definitely doing Basic I. I'm not sure about that bonus... sounds like it would be interesting, but my subconscious would probably just make me feel like I've been struck by lightning. Honestly, I want to see a guy do that task, and then describe what happened. Haha.
As for advanced, don't know which one I'll do, maybe both; I like both composing and poetry, so it would be interesting to see what I'd come up with.

(Ey, I know I always say I'll do ToTMs and don't end up doing them; blame school for that, not me. Hopefully I won't do the same this month.  :;-):  )

----------


## woblybil

I had another music dream, Unfortunately it wasn't lucid and kind of uninteresting,
 I was supposed to play in a small Church in PA with a friend just as a favor and had showered and was in my bedroom pulling a shirt over my head when I felt the cat on my bare butt and turned and she was holding the cat up to tickle me and was laughing then we carried my 160 lb of steel guitar and amp into the church and played and she played rhythm while they sang hymns from books with joy it seemed, They don't applaud in church but we got many comments and then went to lunch with a ride in the country after and it continued in mundane Sunday stuff so I'll quit.

ps: I have played some instrument or other both professional and non for most of my life and have many music dreams so it's only a matter of time until I become lucid in one of them, Maybe I wont have to eat Walmart wings after all..  ::yddd::

----------


## Sensei

@Nyxcc I might try to become one with the force! That would basically be like becoming omnipotent, but when I come back... I am ethereal blue >_>

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol, did you play in church naked?

Speaking of church, I had a nonlucid in a nap earlier today where I got stigmata in my ankle. And it happened in the bathroom. I had to pee bad through the whole dream, so annoying. Anyway, I got a call from a Seraphim, who confirmed that it was a sign. The stigmata, not the peeing.

Ontopic: you guys are AMAZING! I can't believe how well you guys are hitting it the first day even. I love this family of lucid dreamers <3

----------


## Sensei

> Lol, did you play in church naked?
> 
> Speaking of church, I had a nonlucid in a nap earlier today where I got stigmata in my ankle. And it happened in the bathroom. I had to pee bad through the whole dream, so annoying. Anyway, I got a call from a Seraphim, who confirmed that it was a sign. The stigmata, not the peeing.
> 
> Ontopic: you guys are AMAZING! I can't believe how well you guys are hitting it the first day even. I love this family of lucid dreamers <3



Problem:
When you have to pee in dreams

Fix:
Just pee in your pants in the dream. It really just relieves it and takes the pain away, unless you are a child you should not pee the bed.

Frick... I just thought of something... I need to PM Zoth.

----------


## woblybil

> Problem:
> When you have to pee in dreams
> 
> Fix:
> Just pee in your pants in the dream. It really just relieves it and takes the pain away, unless you are a child you should not pee the bed.
> 
> Frick... I just thought of something... I need to PM Zoth.



I long ago bought a waterproof mattress cover just in case..
I had to come back here anyways to copy and paste the tasks on a sticky note where I would see them And one of my personal tasks now is to get ol Yumdum  ::yddd::  for a DC......

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I ain't gonna wee the bed, no way

----------


## woblybil

> Lol, did you play in church naked?
> 
> Speaking of church, I had a nonlucid in a nap earlier today where I got stigmata in my ankle. And it happened in the bathroom. I had to pee bad through the whole dream, so annoying. Anyway, I got a call from a Seraphim, who confirmed that it was a sign. The stigmata, not the peeing.
> 
> Ontopic: you guys are AMAZING! I can't believe how well you guys are hitting it the first day even. I love this family of lucid dreamers <3



Actually I have had many affiliations with various churches, Even tho they sometimes questioned my unusual lifestyle..

----------


## Sivason

Very nice. I think I will combine the force one with some other challenge. I use all the force like powers in general, so let me try to step it up. I think I will attempt this challenge B2+A1+ Use the force to play music on a stage. Perhaps something like TK a few instruments, and punctuate the music with a lightning and thunder display in the sky. I am not saying I will pull it off, but if I do, then I will take the time to right a very detailed DJ entry.

----------


## Thena

I had a nonlucid dream where I met Angelina Jolie, woke up a few hours too early, and settled in for a WILD attempt.





> I remember that one of the tasks is to do tequila shots with a DC. The first DC I come across, believe it or not, is Angelina Jolie. She seems like a cool person to have drinks with, so this won't be so back. We order a couple rounds of tequila shots with lime and salt.



Unfortunately, it didn't last very long. We both got really giggly over something, and then my stomach started growling in reality when I suggested we order food to go with the tequila shots. I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep again. But I'll take what I can get.

----------


## anderj101

Tequila makes my clothes fall off - which could lead to giving birth.  :smiley:   Could be interesting if I can manage to get lucid.

----------


## Nfri

*Today's lucid:*
I'm standing on the terrace with my mum. We see a familly - mother, father and a boy. I tell to my mum that this boy looks weird. I don't know why, but something's wrong with his face and body. I tell her that only explanation of this is that we are dreaming. She says that we are not dreaming. I tell her that I can show her a proof. I try to telekinesis on the boy and I throw him in the air. You see I tell her. I realize that my mother is ''just a dc'' as well. I had this idea that I need to summon STABILIZATION MACHINE  to help me stabilize the dream quicly than my usual techniques and anchoring. Try to summon it behind my back, but nothing appears in thee times. I need to summon something easy. Let's try jelly candies. I summon knitted basked behind my back. There are chocolate candies inside. I try one more time. Just sugar candies. Try it again and then there is sweet red jelly candy!  :drool:

----------


## FryingMan

FINALLY some epic vivid dreams with some lucidity but the plot was so I interesting I just kept going with it.  I invented (discovered?) a DC mind control dream object (Captain America's bouncy ball!) which I pocket summoned and showed to a DC to prove I was Captain America, and told him I could throw this in to the next room and gain control over the DCs in there.  Also while non lucidly driving I planned the next time I was lucid in a car to summon and operate a Star Wars hyper-drive mechanism, and operate it at random to fly deep in the universe, then just turn it off and see where I end up!  So some major TOTM residue but no wings...  Good start to the month, though!

----------


## woblybil

This is bad.........Really bad        *Aunt Jane's*
9:00am 
I was up most of the night but finally dozed off again about 6:00am and when It started I was like a ballerina in the air in a bird costume spinning with one hand over my head and my left hand on my hip and one foot on the other knee and I felt bloated and swollen and thought of the baby task and finally became lucid, Knowing it was a dream I let fly with a bang and it blew all my tail feathers off and I heard something hit the wall behind me and standing in a cloud of brown feathers I started laughing so hard I became almost human again or at least my funny hands and paddle feet with no more feathers were and there was a huge green dill pickle laying there on the floor behind me with writing on it I couldn't read and by then I was laughing so hard it woke me up ..

 I still think this "Birth" thing is a really dangerous idea  ::yddd:: 

ps: I think whatever we give birth to should be alive..(or at least not pickled)

----------


## FryingMan

> ps: I think whatever we give birth to should be alive..(or at least not pickled)



Now hold on, that's an assumption that is not explicitly spelled out in the wording...  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> Lol, did you play in church naked?
> 
> Speaking of church, I had a nonlucid in a nap earlier today where I got stigmata in my ankle. And it happened in the bathroom. I had to pee bad through the whole dream, so annoying. Anyway, I got a call from a Seraphim, who confirmed that it was a sign. The stigmata, not the peeing.
> 
> Ontopic: you guys are AMAZING! I can't believe how well you guys are hitting it the first day even. I love this family of lucid dreamers <3



We all love this class...
 It is becoming apparent that these tasks are my most significant dream sign, Having studied them before bed whenever I hit on an opportunity to do a task it reminds me i'm dreaming and i'm off to the races....

----------


## StephL

Well - I will try myself at the Force - for some strange reason I never tried teleportation - now I will.
And then definitively the musical performance - I had a nonlucid once, where I took over the perspective of a man singing at me, and it was glorious to sing with an opera-tenor voice. The music just appeared - I hope it's going to be something even better than that dream!
I have a sort of strange thing when I imagine to do the birthing task - I keep imagining laying eggs instead - but why not - does it count, if they hatch in-dream?

----------


## Schmaven

I'm curious about giving birth by reaching into my stomach and pulling out a baby.  Like a C-Section birth.  Would that count, or does it have to come out of an orifice?

----------


## woblybil

> =Schmaven.
> I'm curious about giving birth by reaching into my stomach and pulling out a baby. Like a C-Section birth. Would that count, or does it have to come out of an orifice?







> =StephL;2099994
> I have a sort of strange thing when I imagine to do the birthing task - I keep imagining laying eggs instead - but why not - does it count, if they hatch in-dream?



Perhaps if they hatch I would think, (But laying pickled eggs on the other hand)  :tongue2: 

Just my two cents worth.
I'm not answering for the Admin but I should think it's kind of up to the individual,
If the individual thinks it's worthy of applying to permissions groups its likely good. If you don't think it worthy of applying to permissions groups, Likely not....

----------


## StephL

What are permissions groups woblybil? 
I would definitively only appeal for having given birth in case, somebody hatches!
Preferably an astonishing entity - maybe a sapient small swamp-dragon or somebody colourful, winged or fluffy or all or none of it.
Somehow I suspect, that is all not quite in the spirit of it - well - first things first!

----------


## woblybil

> What are permissions groups woblybil? 
> I would definitively only appeal for having given birth in case, somebody hatches!
> Preferably an astonishing entity - maybe a sapient small swamp-dragon or somebody colourful, winged or fluffy or all or none of it.
> Somehow I suspect, that is all not quite in the spirit of it - well - first things first!



It's in the instructions "what to do when you complete a task" but I'll copy and paste it for you..

"When you complete a task: go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check." Howzatt  ::yddd:: 
 And if I gave birth to a living dill pickle with eyes and legs and such I would claim it too (just before they put me away)
ps: I love that  avatar, I need to get Blue contact lenses for my cat now.

----------


## Pickman

The tequila task seems good, but I'm not sure that my powers of dream control are good enough to conjure up a shot of tequila.  I might go with the Force instead and attempt ObiWan style mind control on a DC. 

Speaking of being pregnant in dreams, even though I am male, I have had non-lucid dreams about being pregnant, which was pretty disturbing.  I don't think I'll bother with inducing labour during a lucid dream - I can think of more enjoyable things to do with my lucidity!

----------


## Thena

> I'm curious about giving birth by reaching into my stomach and pulling out a baby.  Like a C-Section birth.  Would that count, or does it have to come out of an orifice?



As the one who suggested the task, I'd say it still counts even if it's a C-section.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Anything not spelled out specifically in the task descriptions are fair game. Including but not limited to: C-sections, and giving birth to pickles.

Afterall, as long as it's healthy, that's all we care about.

----------


## AstralVagabond

Say, I'm proud of the Force one; in it I sort of revel
For it's on such an optimum toughness level
For I've found from experience and tales that, in dreams,
Making DCs' minds up and mind-pushing, it seems,
Is fun, common and basic. Oh, I am a devil.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

There once was a man from the Cape, 
Who wore garments made entirely from crepe. 
When asked if they tear, 
He replied, "Here and there, 
But they keep such a beautiful shape!

(I didn't write that one, but I wish I had)

----------


## woblybil

> Anything not spelled out specifically in the task descriptions are fair game. Including but not limited to: C-sections, and giving birth to pickles.
> 
> Afterall, as long as it's healthy, that's all we care about.



I didn't think it worthy but thanks for the yummy wings anyways,  I will make it up.. For some reason I seem to kill tasks in the first week after they hit the press and then fall flat for the rest of the month, Always been that way. Wonder why ?

Anyway "Tequila" is prolly next..  Some of that jungle juice is like Nitric acid...

----------


## Thena

Maybe having new tasks helps provide motivation? I'm finding that having a goal in mind is pretty essential in successfully inducing lucid dreams.

----------


## Sivason

Not a bad first night. Got a darn good start on my combined task. Here it is, Almost a Score - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Not very wing worthy, but I guess the stuff counts for use force like powers.

----------


## Mismagius

Awesome tasks and congratulations to all the early birds!  I'm looking forward to doing basic task ii and advance task i, as a shy person advance task i is going to be fun ^o^

I like Sivason's Idea of using the force to control the instruments and create a display.  I'm planning on playing the violin for my performance, maybe do a duet with a DC  ::mrgreen::

----------


## NyxCC

> Maybe having new tasks helps provide motivation? I'm finding that having a goal in mind is pretty essential in successfully inducing lucid dreams.



Absolutely agree, the tasks are a great lucidity booster. Love the beginning of month when the new ones are posted.  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

Had an attempt at advanced ii...but I am most happy with my self-awareness during the LD and also breaking away from my typical LD slant (though that kind of sexual thinking helped me realize it was a dream).

I am back on the cruise ship and I see some movement involving a woman in this big glass windowed room/atrium and I think about going in but then it occurs to me that this is a dream scenario for me...I might be...I must be...yeah...I will float up and prove it to myself. Sure enough I float up maybe 20 feet in the air and think that this is a great location to do the musical performance task in front of a large audience on a cruise ship. (Dream control poison removed to protect the dream schema of the innocent). I am now flying over an odd version of a vast ocean. Instead of a realistic ocean it is very light blue for as far as I can see in all directions with symbols in a symmetrical pattern throughout. The repeating symbol was kind of like a yin & yang symbol but with a dolphin on one side and a graphical representation of a wave on the other. I try flying in different directions and still thinking about how to find a large audience and I tell myself that I will begin seeing a city. The seascape starts to change but instead of starting to see a city I suddenly find myself in a large dark, dusty room with a fireplace mantle on one end and a few decorations hanging around it and several old dusty chairs sitting on the right and left side of the room. I find this very interesting to have such a drastic change in scene and look around in amazement. This place looks most like an abandoned retirement home and I feel like this room is probably the recreational room where they would play bingo and what not. I decide that I can still make this work, I just need to summon a bunch of people like I did in last months TOTM, but I tried to summon everyone in with one idea. The idea was that I could hear the crowd building and cheering flowing into the room and I could start to hear it when I felt the dream quickly dissipate. Perhaps I should have brought groups of people in, one at a time, like I did last month thinking I may have tried to do too much at once or perhaps I was coming to the end of my REM anyway.

----------


## woblybil

> Absolutely agree, the tasks are a great lucidity booster. Love the beginning of month when the new ones are posted.



I agree for the most part, I find that having the tasks in mind before I sleep and then just blundering into one in a dream story and saying "Holy Shit, I'm dreaming" and  I can do this is an easy way to get lucid and I've gotten many wings that way But!!
 I also find that with a little workout to lucid dream beforehand so my conscious mind is sitting there smugly watching me start dreaming it's a lot more fun to jump out of my sleeping body and run to the mirror to play faces first then go on to tasks, And fun, And making my own story.  ::yddd::

----------


## Irreo

> a limerick is a poem with the pattern "aabba"... and it's normally amusing
> 
> for example:
> There once was a man from Peru (a)
> who dreamed he was eating his shoe (a)
> he woke with a fright (b)
> in the middle of the night (b)
> to find that his dream had come true (a)
> 
> ...





Thanks for the explanation. I'm not sure I can do that task anyway...

In any case, not sure if it's just me, but as I was reading those lines, Frank Sinatra came to mind... maybe it's because I listened to him a bit before entering the forum, but I almost heard his voice while reading this!

----------


## Sloan

Oh boy, these are great xD I'm trying the Cinco De Mayo tonight.

----------


## Xanous

Why do I find myself wanting to do the Bonus Task?  :Thinking:

----------


## Thena

I was hoping for a third night in a row with another lucid dream task accomplished, but it wasn't to be. Oh well, I'm still off to a good start.





> Why do I find myself wanting to do the Bonus Task?



Do it!  ::goodjob::

----------


## woblybil

> Why do I find myself wanting to do the Bonus Task?



 likely because your'e good at giving birth but be careful your creation don't eat you, Im just posting to get some life into this thing.. I never seen it so dead so early in the month..
 ::yddd:: 

Heres one from this morning, It's not a task and it's not lucid but it's a good read if you get bored and will help advertise my dream journal... http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

If it helps anyone, the Popeye the sailor man songs are all limericks. I'm going to try to compose one of those on the spot.

----------


## FryingMan

Just succeeded in Basic Task ii!   Also my first Galantamine success, not the earth-shattering ultra high level vivid 2-hours long epic LD I was hoping for, but who am I to complain, I had waking life memory, so first one of those in over a month, that's a cause for celebration and some wings!  Stabilization success, too, crawled my way back from the (white) void.    Earliest wings yet, too, woohoo!   The TK was effin' awesome, it worked, it was the first time I did TK while really observing the results (other than just tossing random DCs out of my way [which is fun too!]).

Must have been some karma involved since today is the 5th, but I got the force instead of the shots...


*Spoiler* for _TOTM basic ii_: 



I'm in a cluttered room in a random house.  I'm reaching for a large round cookie tin at the top of a tall cabinet (raided my folk's extra freezer for a tin of frozen brownies yesterday IWL...mmmmm, frozen brownies!), I grab it and am bringing it down to me, and my mantra hits for no apparent reason, "I'm dreaming..."...HEY!   I AM dreaming!".  Quick nose pinch confirms it, I can breathe!   I try to put the cookie tin down on the ironing board to my left but I miss and it falls to the floor, for a brief instant I consider picking it up but I laugh at myself and realize I shouldn't give a sh*t cuz this is an LD and just turn away from it heading to the right.   Feel unstable, vision is fading to white, I instantly rub hands.   I rub them and feel for them and look for them, this always works wonders for me but not today, I feel them but can't see them.  I try my full-body pat-down but only get a few pats in before stopping, I see my dream body a bit but I'm still in vague whiteness.   I "bring out the nukes" and spin around counter clockwise for a while [I haven't done this since LD #1!] still in whiteness, I wonder if I'll end up somewhere different, I stop and I'm back in the room.  I continue forwards out of the room, there's a small hallway there with a darkened room to the left.   What should I do?   TOTM!  AH!  _Shots with Angelina Jolie!_    What is the other task??.....ah ok, the force, I think I'll start there it's easier, just TK something as there's nobody around, I look around and see some notebooks lying on the ground at my feet.  I take a few steps backwards into the room I started in with my eyes on the notebooks, hold out my left hand and will one of the notebooks to come to my hand, AND IT DOES!   Woohoo, first mindful TK.  "That's awesome" I say and toss the notebook back down where it started.  OK, SHOTS TIME!   I start thinking about Angelina and begin working up a summon for her, but   I wake up.

----------


## Xanous

> be careful your creation don't eat you.



Thanks for the schema infection.  ::lol::

----------


## fogelbise

Yay FryingMan!!  :smiley:  I feel bad that I don't get to the TOTM threads more, I have just been so busy lately, but I also find them super-helpful and they spurred me on a second night to a personally wonderful lucid experience. I don't want to count it as "advanced ii completion" which I explain at the end...and if judged strictly, it wouldn't count...but as requested in the OP, post your attempts.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Lucid DJ entry_: 



5/5/14* Epic for me!..the part I am referring to starts at the ocean/beach further into the first lucid (blue) section. Got a great balance of self-awareness and dream environment attention and vividness! Weirdness induced second night in a row, but this time intentionally. This may be too personally felt for anyone else to get it. 
*Spoiler* for _additional commentary_: 



Also I was getting HH's while wife was getting up to get ready and there are only two of us in the house but I could hear the door closing on the other side of the house at the same time I felt my bed bouncing a little bit like when someone gets in or out of bed and that was a little bit freaky but I took it as HH's and I stay calm (which was it...was the bed movement or the door closing the HH...or both? ha ha!). 



*Spoiler* for _non-lucid beginning_: 



Dream: We are in a big group seem to be traveling and we are in like a passport or visa line in Paris (the dream tells me this but I am not sure how, perhaps from earlier in the dream) but I am disappointed to see that we arrived in one of the suburbs and at first there is a huge line I see over to the left and I hope that that is not the line we're getting in but no we are dropped off to another place. There doesn't seem to be a line and we just have to go down this series of stairs, more and more stairs until finally I'm in this line but it is an amusement park line for some ride. It is a train of 4 to 6 cars each half-dome shaped with space for two. I've lost everyone except for one girl that is with us.


 But then I notice that I got out of line somehow on the exit side of the ride and the ride operator wouldn't let me get back on with the person I was with so now she was on the ride and taking off and the ride operator said something smart and I got upset at him and I thought it makes me just want to punch the guy and as I think about actually punching him I realize wait a minute that's a dream-like scenario taking control and punching someone and I realize I'm dreaming and I think about the musical performance task of the month and how I had already planned on doing it, but first I punch the guy. So I start playing air guitar and I the guitar appears and then I started doing air drums imagining the song by Phil Collins "I can feel it coming in the air tonight" I forget the title. Everything goes fuzzy but the crowd, I can start to hear the crowd getting louder and louder forming around me and there was already a crowd in the line of the ride but then I imagine them cheering and continue playing the drums and I am having a blast when I feel the dreamscape fading and I remember to try to spin and I fade into the void. In the void I tried to go back to where I was, with me performing, but nothing was happening fast enough so I remember my old reliable happy place, an ocean beach. As I imagine the scene I can start to hear ocean waves very gentle but repetitive rolling in along with seagulls calling and I patiently wait and it feels like I'm starting to float in slightly undulating water and I decide I don't want it to be too deep I want to be close to shore so I can explore the land and I do feel the water shallow...success! I feel the water up to my shins and the scene appears around me it is a grassy ocean with long green something not really kelp but it looks more like thick green grass and it grows above the surface of the very calm waters a little bit maybe half a foot or so and at the edge of the short beach (or high tide) it is like a big ruins wall with an arch opening in it and a column rising up from it up to the right. It looks like what remains of a wall or maybe the façade of a structure. It is maybe 50 yards wide (~50 meters) and maybe 25 or 30 yards high. I decide to fly up to the top of it and have a look around on top of the ruins. At the top of one smaller column I take a closer look and notice that the bricks are made of thin layers of tiny bricks joined together in sheets almost, kind of like reddish adobe clay perhaps, each layer is very intricate there is what I estimate to be about 10 little bricks going across one way with a thin connecting layer between each and then I guess that it must be about 10 going across the other way but when I count I get beyond 12 and I think that there are a few more than that and this layer of connected bricks looks to be only about a quarter-inch thick and it is pliable and I'm kind of messing it up like it is not dry yet and I decide to move on. I fly up over the wall and there are so many miniature things, toys and what not and I fly over to another ruin wall and stop and then fly down again to take a closer look there's this one set of toys that is all in an Arabian theme. There are several guys on camels and they look like royalty, nicely dressed with attire hooded over their head as you might expect from some Arabian tales and not dissimilar to the wise men typically seen in a nativity scene. These are very nice figurines. They were obviously set up in an array perhaps like a kid might set up to play with but neatly or like set up for a museum miniature display. These figures look like they were a good 12-18 inches tall or so. I'm really loving this and decide to keep exploring and go past one of the other ruins and it becomes like a room with a little window box on the far end and more displays inside there. I think about whether or not to fly or phase into that window box display thing but I just think why?..it could cause complications for the stability of the dream. I turn around and there are so many different things in this room and as I head towards the door-like opening I see there is a big glass display case like a curio cabinet and I can see part of my reflection and I notice I'm only wearing underwear and I say well let's see what my thing looks like in this dream. I pull down my underwear and it is kind of a retracted and not much 2 speak of...more like a child's. This dreamscape is so fascinating (and I think that it is some kind of representation of my child-like fantasies of exploring ancient ruins and also the imagination that went along with playing with toy figurines when I was a kid. This was a feeling I recently recaptured when doing the open beta exercises. It is like how when you were a kid you could look at an area under a bush and imagine it as a cool world for your figurines to play in or for your toy soldiers to fight in and I think that is how this world came to be even though I started off imagining the beach and got the beach with the grassy ocean.) As I go on through the door-like arch the dream feels like it is fading but I decided not to fight it because I don't want to forget all of the details of the dreamscape I just explored or the dream before with me performing musically. When I woke up I was quite pleased with myself, and though it may not sound that interesting to many people, it was utterly fascinating to me and I absolutely loved it! It felt like playing somewhere in my subconscious! I can imagine that this is one of those dreams that may only mean a lot to me. I also don't want to consider counting it as TOTM completion because I have more I want to do with that task and I am afraid I won't go back to it if I already have the wings. Awesome fun!


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/foge...-beyond-57538/

----------


## FryingMan

Shots!  I did shots!    Only non-lucid:




> Somebody (me?) calls out "Shots!" and my friends (7-10 of us) and I all lie down in the middle of the room on our stomachs propped up on our elbows in a circle facing the center.   Shots glasses are placed in the middle of the circle.   On the far side of the shot glasses from me there is one larger tumbler glass.   The liquor is poured and we all drink.    I instantly start feeling veeeeeery friendly and cozy with the girl immediately to my right.   We're kind of snuggling up against each other now, pushing our shoulders together and our hands meet (my right hand her left) and we hold hands with curved curled fingers while the next round is being poured.   I think the guy with the tumbler is going to get wasted fast.    I pick up my 2nd round and look to my left and right to make sure my friends have enough, I offer to pour some of mine into the cozy girl's glass but she has enough it turns out.   I think if I'm already this hammered from 2 shots, how could Matt Damon in "Promised Land" possibly do 10 of them, that explained why he was so messed up in the morning.

----------


## Schmaven

> This is bad.........Really bad        *Aunt Jane's*
> 9:00am 
> I was up most of the night but finally dozed off again about 6:00am and when It started I was like a ballerina in the air in a bird costume spinning with one hand over my head and my left hand on my hip and one foot on the other knee and I felt bloated and swollen and thought of the baby task and finally became lucid, Knowing it was a dream I let fly with a bang and it blew all my tail feathers off and I heard something hit the wall behind me and standing in a cloud of brown feathers I started laughing so hard I became almost human again or at least my funny hands and paddle feet with no more feathers were and there was a huge green dill pickle laying there on the floor behind me with writing on it I couldn't read and by then I was laughing so hard it woke me up ..



I was lucid in a dream, and remembered the giving birth challenge.  It was night time, and I was next to a street on the sidewalk.  I was about to reach into my stomach and pull out a baby when I remembered this way of doing it.  I started laughing so hard that I couldn't even stay on my feet.  I tried to blast one out like that, but the thought of doing so was too funny.  Then I woke up.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I haven't completed the tasks yet, but my incubation is having an effect!
I had a non-lucid dream last night about performing on stage for a large audience, and I was singing about my experience giving birth (to 5 ducks/geese... not sure where that came from!)  ::tongue::

----------


## Maxis

Baah, sorry about the long post ahead, just replying to stuff in the thread, lol.





> Problem:
> When you have to pee in dreams
> 
> Fix:
> Just pee in your pants in the dream. It really just relieves it and takes the pain away, unless you are a child you should not pee the bed.
> 
> Frick... I just thought of something... I need to PM Zoth.



I learned too quickly that this doesn't actually work for me, and I've no idea why. Maybe I'm just thinking about peeing in reality too much.





> I have a sort of strange thing when I imagine to do the birthing task - I keep imagining laying eggs instead - but why not - does it count, if they hatch in-dream?



Maybe I'll try this. I could transform into a chicken perhaps, to make sure it works. Would hurt a lot less than giving birth, and still fits the task, right?





> FINALLY some epic vivid dreams with some lucidity but the plot was so I interesting I just kept going with it.  I invented (discovered?) a DC mind control dream object (Captain America's bouncy ball!) which I pocket summoned and showed to a DC to prove I was Captain America, and told him I could throw this in to the next room and gain control over the DCs in there.  Also while non lucidly driving I planned the next time I was lucid in a car to summon and operate a Star Wars hyper-drive mechanism, and operate it at random to fly deep in the universe, then just turn it off and see where I end up!  So some major TOTM residue but no wings...  Good start to the month, though!




*Spoiler* for _Spooky_: 







Wait, don't move. This is a sign.
(Your dream made me laugh a bit too much, by the way. That sounded like an epic dream.)





> Maybe having new tasks helps provide motivation? I'm finding that having a goal in mind is pretty essential in successfully inducing lucid dreams.



Agreed as well, I have two problems and it's that they're:
1. If I don't have a dream goal, my interest in LDing tends to wane and if I do LD, the LD usually feels not vivid enough or unsatisfying at the end.
2. I have a hard time thinking up a dream goal and sticking to it; not because LDing is limiting, but because there's so much to do and I just don't know what to do and gaahh.
I like ToTMs because they solve both of those issues.

---

Also, wonderful job to everyone who's done the tasks, it was all entertaining to read.  ::wink::  Just reading this thread is getting me motivated, and I've got a 4-day weekend, so I think I'm going to attempt a WILD tonight (for the first time in ages) and attempt the tasks I want to do.

Sometimes you get busy with your life, but then you come back to DreamViews and you're like, "Lucid dreaming is freaking awesome, I should do that again."

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I haven't completed the tasks yet, but my incubation is having an effect!
> I had a non-lucid dream last night about performing on stage for a large audience, and I was singing about my experience giving birth (to 5 ducks/geese... not sure where that came from!)



Haha!

I've been infected too: I had a (semi?) lucid where I was using telekinesis to construct and move around water fountains, the whole while saying to myself, "This is the kind of stuff I can do in lucid dreams."

 :Picard face palm: 

And a DC was saying how they were afraid of going into the water in some of the deeper fountains I had made, when I'm the one who's scared to go into the water in lucids.

 :Picard face palm:   :Picard face palm:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Haha!
> 
> I've been infected too: I had a (semi?) lucid where I was using telekinesis to construct and move around water fountains, the whole while saying to myself, "This is the kind of stuff I can do in lucid dreams."
> 
> 
> 
> And a DC was saying how they were afraid of going into the water in some of the deeper fountains I had made, when I'm the one who's scared to go into the water in lucids.



I have had sooo many non-LDs about dreams/lucidity lately. I need a million of those face palms!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I have had sooo many non-LDs about dreams/lucidity lately. I need a million of those face palms!



we need an animated  :Picard face palm:

----------


## AstralVagabond

Oh, yeah. Same here. Though even my dream recall's been pretty shoddy lately, there is one particular instance which I remember from a few days ago in which I was dreaming and I saw, in my non-lucid dream, _a literal sign stuck into the ground that said, "You are dreaming,"_ and I thought, "Haha, yeah, I could be dreaming, couldn't I?" And then I proceeded to stumble through the rest of the still non-lucid dream.

 :Picard face palm: 

So after that, I realised that I may again have been insufficiently thorough with my reality checks lately.

(On a sidenote, whoa, I love all the new smileys showing up in the extended menu!  :armflap:  So many moderator/dream-guide- and lucid-task-related smileys that it hurts! With awesome!

Aaaaahhh, you even got a Doctor Who one now!  ::tardis:: )

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Oh, yeah. Same here. Though even my dream recall's been pretty shoddy lately, there is one particular instance which I remember from a few days ago in which I was dreaming and I saw, in my non-lucid dream, _a literal sign stuck into the ground that said, "You are dreaming,"_ and I thought, "Haha, yeah, I could be dreaming, couldn't I?" And then I proceeded to stumble through the rest of the still non-lucid dream.



That's hilarious! I've had dreams where I've said something like, "Oh, I must remember to write this in my dream journal!" but I haven't actually consciously recognised that I'm dreaming. D'ohhh.
We will get these tasks done soon!  :Nod yes: 





> we need an animated





? There's lots of smaller ones around, too.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

I'll probably combine Basic task 2 and advanced task one. I have always wanted to have a lucid music/rhythmic/battle dream, where I have special powers

is that weird? :3

----------


## FryingMan

> Wait, don't move. This is a sign.



Wow I love stuff like that, that's amazing!    Sure to have a night full of lucidity tonight!





> (Your dream made me laugh a bit too much, by the way. That sounded like an epic dream.)



Glad you liked it!  It was most excellent.  Captain America's bouncy ball!

I had  a facepalm along those lines, I was reaching for my phone to journal a dream, I realized I wasn't awake, so I *woke myself up* so I could record!   AAAAAAA!

----------


## AstralVagabond

> That's hilarious! I've had dreams where I've said something like, "Oh, I must remember to write this in my dream journal!" but I haven't actually consciously recognised that I'm dreaming. D'ohhh.
> We will get these tasks done soon!



 ::goodjob:: 

Yes, our time will come, I'm sure. I've already had a couple more lucid dreams within the last couple of days; but I couldn't get around to doing the tasks... And I had trouble controlling the last one without popping out of it, though the fact that it was during a daytime nap may have had something to do with it? Perhaps what I really need to do is start taking classes in dream control; because what I'm really ashamed of recently is not being able to live my lucid dreams to the fullest once I've already gotten lucid.

----------


## AstralVagabond

> I'll probably combine Basic task 2 and advanced task one. I have always wanted to have a lucid music/rhythmic/battle dream, where I have special powers
> 
> is that weird? :3



Oh, heck, no. I have the same sort of dream. (Pun not intended but convenient.) Also. Unrelated; but about the new signature:

----------


## StephL

The genetically engineered ducks for English commentary on fashion sense were gorgeous, too, AstralVagabond!
Shame I didn't save that down, while I could - could you post your ex-sig once more for me please?

----------


## AstralVagabond

Oh! Actually, StephL, I was planning to keep using this signature anyway; that was just a temporary change that I applied for the one-time post!  :Cheeky:  But gee, thank you; it's nice to know that my signature is well-received! I wanted to know what people thought about it but, you know, it'd just be silly to ask.  ::D:

----------


## TwitchLucidity

> Oh, heck, no. I have the same sort of dream. (Pun not intended but convenient.) Also. Unrelated; but about the new signature:



Okay good.  :smiley: 

The new sig, haha I like it.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Had a half hour nap and attempted a task... At least I got lucid this time!  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Task attempt_: 



I was sitting on the office chair near the computer in Cee's room, and he was standing over my shoulder. We were having a bit of a moment and almost kissed. I knew it was a terrible idea but I was considering letting it happen anyway, but we were interrupted by a loud beeping/siren noise. A message popped up on the computer screen saying that the computer was being remotely accessed by a terrorist organisation. The beeping was getting increasingly faster, and we were frantically fumbling to pull the power cords out to try to disconnect from the hackers.
My feelings of panic made me decide to RC, although it all felt very real and urgent, so I was a bit reluctant to pull myself away from it to check. My hands were a bit fuzzy, but I wasn't convinced, so I pinched my nose and found that I could still breathe. I took a few deep breaths to try to calm myself down, because I was still in panic mode (I kept my nose plugged during that, to remind me that it was definitely all okay and artificial.)
*Cee was still looking at his computer intently, but his face looked calm now. I was still feeling a bit shaken up, but I tried to steady my voice and asked Cee meekly, "Hey, do you know any limericks about Dream Views?"
He looked at me enthusiastically, like he was about to come out with something amazing, but when he opened his mouth, he just let out sarcastic grunts in the rhythm of a limerick, except for a few words at the end... something like, "the dream case!"*
I realised he was not going to be very helpful, so I left him at the computer and walked into my own room. Everything in the house seemed overly 'normal', which was really putting me off - I had to keep convincing myself that it was definitely a dream. Usually I draw portals with my finger to teleport, but I wasn't confident it would work with my level of doubt in the dream. So instead, I tried closing my eyes and spinning to change scenes. When I opened them, I was still in my room, which made sense because I wasn't actually focusing on creating a new place to appear in. I gave up on the teleportation idea, and did my favourite 'flying up in a superman pose and smashing through the ceiling' move. I was flying over a nice green countryside, and feeling a lot more relaxed and confident within the dream now. I started thinking about what task to do, and thennn...
My dogs started barking in real life and woke me up. Grrr.  :tongue2: 



I wonder if I will finish the task tonight...

----------


## woblybil

> Shots!  I did shots!    Only non-lucid:



Thats how I spell success  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> Thats how I spell success



It was awesome, first time dream drinking.   My only regret is that I didn't get to do a few more rounds and investigate the thing with cozy-girl more!

----------


## woblybil

Advanced I.

                                                                The hospital...
 5/08
7:00pm 
 I had gotten infection in an incision from last month and following my doctor's advice on the phone had the paramedics transport me back to the E.R. early tuesday morning..  after admisssion I was not really allowed to sleep for about 48 hours.  
 Just barely dozing off for not more than a couple of minutes at a time I had maybe a hundred very short dreams both lucid and non..
Now the dreams,
Lying on my side and looking out thru a hole in the bed rail I could see the clamp and knobs on the IV pole hanging beside me and each time I dozed off they turned into a little black man or sometimes men and I knew on the way in I was dreaming and though they were lucid they were fitful and cockeyed because each time I was awakened in a minute but finally maybe 2:00 am this morning I was able to go a few minutes time,  I was watching the clamp when it started moving and thought "lucid" this time dammit and I found my self playing guitar and singing a German folk song in German at a campfire in the night surrounded by people singing along and can remember the sounds but not the name of the song before waking up from some noise..

 After breakfast  I dozed off again still fascinated by the knobs on that clamp and when it looked like a man again I saw my hand in front of me and wiggled the fingers and said this time she was not getting away, I had a really pretty young nurse visit just before and I instantly paddled out into the hallway and saw her and with no mercy at all just flopped her on a bed in the hallway and almost devoured her neck as I ravaged her body and then went looking for other things to do, I was still worrying over the wreckage of the nurse and wanting to go back to it so I went paddling madly about in circles trying to remember another task and I did this so long I woke up again before I got anywhere else... "Whew"
 ::yddd::

----------


## Samael

Hm... I think I might join in. Since I'm back here to try to _calm my dreaming brain down_, I'm going to shoot for the Star Wars one... only using a stereotypical Jedi exercise of floating some nice, non-threatening objects around. 

Going to stay faaaar away from the birth one, though the rest of you go ahead and have fun. (Congrats to those of you that have completed it already!)

----------


## AstralVagabond

> Okay good. 
> 
> The new sig, haha I like it.



... And it's back.  :tongue2: 

I hope that's okay... StephL liked the old one, though...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I got the limerick one! On the way to work so I'll just post the poem part:

There once was a man named Stan
Who lived in a garbage can
When he was in the mood
To fry up some food
He used the lid for a pan.

I woke up laughing at that. And it was to the Popeye the sailor man tune too haha!

*Whole Dream.*

----------


## StephL

Ha - well done Ophelia - pretty very lucid of you -  :Clap:

----------


## woblybil

Hooray for Ophelia  :Clap: 

 Finally wings for the squadron leader, (did you ever wonder what it might be like to be led on a flight by a leader that couldn't fly)  ::yddd::

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome, OB!!! Your subcon's got a knack for poetry!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

^^ If I could get that level of cognition in a LD I'd be ecstatic.    Cave-man-dreaming-me has usually other things on his mind, however...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I completed the force task, but I failed the music task. Wasn't really my fault I failed however, lol. 

Task of the Month Completion

----------


## woblybil

> I completed the force task, but I failed the music task. Wasn't really my fault I failed however, lol. 
> 
> Task of the Month Completion



Hooee...A good read and finally wings..
You been waiting long enough, You must have more patience than I do........

----------


## woblybil

> ^^ If I could get that level of cognition in a LD I'd be ecstatic.    Cave-man-dreaming-me has usually other things on his mind, however...



Hmmph.. Caveman thinking. You have no idea  :tongue2: 
Someday (soon) there's going to be a war over who is the most perverted dreamer on this site...   ::yddd::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Hmmph.. Caveman thinking. You have no idea 
> Someday (soon) there's going to be a war over who is the most perverted dreamer on this site...



I was just reading Ophelia's DJ for the first time today... She might be in the running with her frequent dude-part sexual encounters, haha! Not that I'm a dream-nun or anything.  :tongue2: 

I had another facepalm non-lucid today. I was teaching a DC how to recognise dream signs, but I didn't realise that I was dreaming myself...
 :Picard face palm:

----------


## woblybil

> I was just reading Ophelia's DJ for the first time today... She might be in the running with her frequent dude-part sexual encounters, haha! Not that I'm a dream-nun or anything. 
> 
> I had another facepalm non-lucid today. I was teaching a DC how to recognise dream signs, but I didn't realise that I was dreaming myself...



 OB would get my vote too but we don't dare put our real DJ's on here or we'd get arrested for what were dreaming...(edit) And there are too many hungry young eyes on here .....
I keep my nasty little DJ on a password protected flash drive where nobody could ever get to it  ::evil:: 
But I do have a reputation to uphold and if you think i'm kidding just ask "Daisy Duck"

----------


## FryingMan

> OB would get my vote too but we don't dare put our real DJ's on here or we'd get arrested for what were dreaming...(edit) And there are too many hungry young eyes on here .....
> I keep my nasty little DJ on a password protected flash drive where nobody could ever get to it 
> But I do have a reputation to uphold and if you think i'm kidding just ask "Daisy Duck"



Haha, you are not the only one with the encrypted "special edition"  DJ  :smiley: .

----------


## spd

Eh Basic Task II sounds easy enough and I wouldn't mind getting my name in orange again  :wink2:  I might attempt some others too.. good choives task club!

----------


## PercyLucid

Now that I have some time again I shall works in these. Pretty easy all five of them... the most challenging one is the basic task for Star Wars and maybe giving birth (being a male...) but these should be easily done... Been connecting with too many ET beings on my several last lucids, lol.

----------


## Thena

So I was aiming for the bonus task but instead, my subconscious mind sent me out on stage with an audience!





> Now I find myself on stage with a band. In the audience are members of many of my favorite rock bands. I remember that the advanced task is to perform for an audience, so I decide that my band is going to cover one of my favorite songs. However, the guitar player starts off playing Jimi Hendrix's "Purple Haze." I panic for a second because I can't remember the lyrics, but after a few bars, I manage to go along with it. I can see the ex-drummer of my favorite band is sitting right up front, and his head is bopping in time to the music. He seems to be enjoying it. (This Is Not The Task You Were Trying To Perform - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's awesome Thena! I was hoping someone would nail this task. Congrats!!

----------


## NyxCC

The planned basic task enhancement proved to be a bit of a pain in the butt.  ::shakehead:: 

#1 try - ld in my room spent looking for a heavy enough object to lift with tk. Nothing. 

# 2 partial success - came accross a horse in a mall and lifted it for a second, then checked if it's standing in the air and saw it has stepped onto something ruining the task.  :Dead Horse: 

# 3 success - found two very large umbrellas and made one to lift off and fly like a kite with TK, while a friend DC was doing the same to another umbrella. My umbrella came down a bit later and I shortly lifted it again, this time using super breath.  ::tornado::

----------


## kilham

I had a non-lucid where I was in front of a classroom (large audience) reading limericks that I was supposed to sing. I almost became lucid because I use emotions as dream signs: fear, shame and anger. I noticed feeling nervous, but because I got caught by the singing of the limericks I didn't make reality check -_- 
Still, I'm impressed by the brain's ability to create many limericks in that moment... they were like 4, of course I don't remember any of them.

BTW, where are my beautiful golden wings?? I did bonus task many days ago  :armflap:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> BTW, where are my beautiful golden wings?? I did bonus task many days ago



I'm sorry, I missed the post. Gotta use the perms request so that I can find it faster!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I got the telekinesis task and sang some Heart,  Barbara Streisand, and a song from Xanadu! I even got booed because I switched from Heart to a Babs/Barry Gibb duet  ::chuckle:: 

I managed some serious summoning that I could never do before. Will post on break

Whole Dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ophe...ms-dild-57710/

----------


## fogelbise

Full success on the 3rd try! Lots of fun! Advanced i/musical performance. I am glad I kept this a priority as I feel it nudged me on to multiple lucids this month.

I will use spoilers to hide the other parts of the LD that weren't part of the TOTM but should be an interesting read:


*Spoiler* for _Fun and interesting LD, TOTM and beyond_: 



I look over into a room down the hall and I think "that looks like M" one of my wife's good friends. I also see M by the same name who is one of my son's friends and that's when I realize this must be a dream to see both of them together in the same odd place (as opposed to a party at my house or something). I say something to that effect and I try to levitate and at first it feels
 more like my simulation but then I try again with more intention and confidence and it works. I float up into the air and fly-float around the room. I continue into another room down the hall already thinking about the musical performance task of the month and there is a band already playing and an empty drum set but no drumsticks and there is a crowd gathered set up more like a cocktail lounge with tables throughout and for the most part 2 people at each table, small round tables throughout the room. I tap on the empty drum set with my finger and then turn around and face the audience and start air drumming while imagining the song and while feeling the strong emotion of it: "I can feel it coming in the air tonight" by Phil Collins as planned. The drums start to appear although a little fuzzy and I keep playing and having a blast. Recalling the additional specifics of the task, I look around at the room for the reaction and the crowd seems mostly disinterested, not paying attention. Each table seems to be talking amongst themselves. (Later after the transition in the dream I try to think of another task and I decide against trying the Limerick and I think was it something to do with getting or giving a flower, no there was Sivason's idea of creating a field of flowers but that didn't become one of the tasks, never mind just have some fun. Back to the transition.) 
*Spoiler* for _Read on! Memorable, interesting LD continuation_: 



I feel the scene fading but I still feel firmly in dreamland and I start spinning and it works again! I think the trick for me now and why I have time to do the spin is that I no longer believe that just because the scene is fading that I have to wake up)! This time I do not think of anything specific but after a short while I start to feel the sensation of floating in water (again) and the sound of the ocean, and again I tell myself I will end up in shallow water and sure enough after what feels like 10-15 seconds later I'm at the foot of the beach and look back at the water. In the
 water there are two yellow objects: a small one close by and a large one that looks like an empty raft further out. I decide to go check out the smaller one close by and go back into the water and grab it and it is one of those kid's arm-floaties perhaps another childhood memory. I love smelling those rubber items because they remind me of summer water toys that have that distinct strong chemical smell and remind me of wonderful summers past . I get caught in the tide a little bit but I'm slowly being pushed closer and closer to shore before I decide to just fly / zoom on out of the water and on to the shore. I look back out to the water again and there is a big group of what I assume are natives coming ashore. They seem like a lightly dressed but advanced civilization due to their hover-like boats that they come in to shore on (& later by the way that they talk), each with their own "boat" for the most part, a few with small kids along for the ride. They don't seem to see me at first and just come on to the shore in front of me and start walking over to my right. I call out to them and one man who seems to be the leader of the group comes over to me. I ask if they can bring me two of their most beautiful women. Just behind and next to him is a beautiful woman that looks quite a bit like Natalie Portman and I say she will be perfect. She walks over to me and seems fascinated by my mole as if it is some kind of sign and she kisses me on the lips. The leader guy may be with her and he looks a little jealous and he walks over to me also taking note of the mole and reaches around to the back of my neck and feels the bone protruding at the base of the back of my neck and seems to determine something from that and looks at me like I am strange and not like them. I tell him I come from a different time and place. It seems like a different time because it feels like if it were on earth it would be something similar to an Egyptian civilization but perhaps I'm not even on earth in this dream, thus a different place. This woman is so beautiful and I just hold her standing side by side admiring her body and touching her firm buttocks. She's wearing something like an intricate string bikini with lots of extra strings/straps wrapping around her waist area and connected to the bottom piece and something similar to her top covering but less strings/straps at top. It is beige in color as is the clothing of all of them. She is a great kisser! I start looking for the second woman and there is a younger one on the ground half-naked with no top on and while looking around and all the people I start to fade back to bed and can tell that I am clearly awake now. What an awesome dream!






Or DJ: 5/9, 5/10, 5/13 Another Awesome 2 Part LD: Beach in Another Time/Place. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## spd

Basic Task II failed. Actually I completely forgot about it which is annoying since my dream incubation during my wbtb involved me preforming the task.

as I was repeating my mantra I had a WILD when I was going for MILD and I was really paranoid in this lucid for some reason and forgot about the task completely! :O

its only a matter of time before I get it though, I shall keep trying  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

> I got the telekinesis task and sang some Heart,  Barbara Streisand, and a song from Xanadu! I even got booed because I switched from Heart to a Babs/Barry Gibb duet 
> 
> I managed some serious summoning that I could never do before. Will post on break
> 
> Whole Dream: Telekinesis & Rock Star ToTMs - DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Yay. Just lookit them wings  :tongue2:

----------


## Soother

I actually managed to use the force to make my breakfast from my bed and bring it through to the room and as it came through the door, came off the tray and went everywhere, the crash was unbelievably loud and I woke up. So I dont think this counts a successful task complete lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I actually managed to use the force to make my breakfast from my bed and bring it through to the room and as it came through the door, came off the tray and went everywhere, the crash was unbelievably loud and I woke up. So I dont think this counts a successful task complete lol



If you were lucid it counts. You don't have to be a professional telekinesisser, just get it to happen at all.

----------


## Soother

Ah cool ☺

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol what is that?! ☺

It's so tiny I love it!

----------


## Soother

I happy face of course lol

----------


## StephL

I jumdideldid something!!
And I have to say a huuge thank you to fogelbise and to you Ophelia. It happened like usual - I get lucid and not long afterwards I loose optics.
Normally - now I see that - normally I would have woken myself up in the belief the LD has crashed.
Now I just stayed on and in blindly, telling myself not to worry, talking instead - and it was a loong LD!!
Even while I had to fight for optics repeatedly - and then again it was so realistic that I needed several nose-pinches to keep believing it.

Anyway - despite it having been a really long one - only basic task ii
I have been dreaming before of a lesbian flirtation (no "adult content" - we were just spending my non-lucid and most of the LD together flirting). I didn't have the feeling of good control, that's why I didn't try the force - maybe I should have.
Anyway - first I got out glasses in her flat and asked for Tequila. She didn't have any and we drank something else.
But later when we went out, we entered a bar and I ordered Tequila and we drank it in full decorum - with lemon-biting and all. Brrr - I'm not a fan of the stuff - but it also was realistic!

 ::giraffe:: 



Edit: Day before yesterday hypnosis session and yesterday and today I got lucid! After more than two weeks dry-patch with doing nothing at all. If that goes on like it - I will resurrect my hypnosis-experiences thread!

On another note - I believe, I could have held on to it longer, but after doing the task, I was satisfied and let waking up happen. It is deceptive to believe an LD is unstable, just because of missing optics - my new insight thanks you two above mentioned!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woohoo congrats on keeping the LD stephL!

 ::giraffe:: 

.

----------


## StephL

I have a pair of Viiinngx again!!

 ::fly::

----------


## Thena

> I jumdideldid something!!
> And I have to say a huuge thank you to fogelbise and to you Ophelia. It happened like usual - I get lucid and not long afterwards I loose optics.
> Normally - now I see that - normally I would have woken myself up in the belief the LD has crashed.
> Now I just stayed on and in blindly, telling myself not to worry, talking instead - and it was a loong LD!!



I've actually been having a similar problem. In the past, whenever I found myself lucid, I would immediately wake up and tell myself, "Well, there's not much I can do with that." Or sometimes, I would become lucid, start waffling over what I wanted to do in my lucid dream, and watch helplessly as it faded away. Well, today I managed to relax and let the dream stabilize enough to do something with it. There was a point where everything faded and I could feel my body lying in bed, and I thought I had lost it. But I managed to stay relaxed and focused, and the dream eventually continued.

Thank goodness it did. I _really_ wanted to hit the bonus task, and I finally did with some interesting results.





> I find myself in a hospital birthing suite, lying on a bed, preparing to give birth. There's no pain. In fact, there's no pressure or any other sensation that I would have expected. Really, I just feel happy that I'm finally about to do this. The baby comes out -- except it's not a baby, but a six-foot-tall man wearing swim trunks. He's very tan and has extremely light blond hair that looks like it's been bleached by the sun. He looks at me and says, "Bro, I've gotta catch some waves. See you later!" before taking off.
> (Pregnant Lady Coming Through (Bonus Task of the Month) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lmfao Thena!

----------


## Irreo

Well.... I though I was about to do it, but nothing. I think it's my 2nd or 3rd LD this month, but is the only one I could remember: "Hey, the TOTM!!". Anyhow, my main problem is that the few DILDs I get are at the end of my REM, so they last little.

I was going up on an elevator which was scenario for many nightmare during my childwood. It has 17 floors but today it marked a number 18, so that was it. As the doors were about to open I though on seeing some kind of beach and music, but I appeared inside the building of my office. I just flew through a big glass (window), and as I was about to fly around doing nothing, I remembered the TOTM.

I went to a bar that is there, and as I was walking I saw 2 girls on the street and asked one of them: "hey, want some tequila shots?". She said "no". I went to the bar and sit with another girl that was there, but my mistake is that I took her and sit her over me. Soon I started getting a really unconfortable hard-on that was trapped there under her jeans, she said "hey, your hard!" while wiggling her ass, which it didn't help.

My vision went completely blurry, not dark, I just couldn't see a thing. I touched the table, cold, I tried to look away from her (still feeling her weight and body over me), and vision came back. I could see the small round table perfectly. I smiled at her trying to act normal (you know, is like you're some kind of tourist on another world and you can't tell about it), but then I got blinded... and this time I woke up.

So no tequila shots for me tonight  :Sad: 


PS: Next time I'll challenge some random guy...

----------


## StephL

Yeah - but beware Irreo - I had a lesbian flirt out with me for drinking - and I am usually just a regular married woman irl.
But as far as I can see - males have much more problems with trying out the same sex in their dreams - nobody curious?

----------


## Irreo

> (...) males have much more problems with trying out the same sex in their dreams - nobody curious?




I have a personal theory, but I may be wrong... Based on my own (little) experience. I think that our problem (men) is that we have that... piece, which even being a lot of fun sometimes, can be a pain some others. It needs its space.

On a LD dream I had some weeks ago (I think I posted it around here) I really had to take it out (well, I was helping two girls do it), but it was a weird feeling, because no matter how much I would try to get my pants down, only a bit of it would go out. I woke up some seconds after that, finding that my underwear was on a really unconfortable position for my "toy".

So, I decided to sleep without underwear (just in case ..) , now that summer approaches and nights are not cold. Anyway, these last weeks I found myself having to put pijama pants because it wasn't hot enough, and tonight has been one of those nights. I think I was laying on my back, and maybe my pants "blocked" somehow, and that's why I felt trapped there... not sure.

Also, even if I had my sex experiences in the past, it's been some time completely dry, so I guess that this also "helps" to make the dream fade away if becoming too excited. In my case, it's also due to LD starting in late REM, because even if it's not sex in it, they don't last too long.

Just... a dangeour cocktail  ::lol::

----------


## StephL

Weell - first of all - I would get a night-gown - there are such things meant for men, and in the past they were even quite common.
You can't put the erotic tinging of so many LDs down to having such an extraordinary toy alone.  ::wink:: 
Probably the distraction tends to be more common and intensive for you guys, though. 
But I crashed several LDs in just that same way, too. rolleyes.gif
Patting myself down, like it is sometimes recommended, is a baad idea in my case for example.
Let me be blunt - all you guys and gals concerned - why not go about self-made pre-satisfaction in WBTB, until feeling properly satiated?
Does anybody do that maybe? Veery personal question, I know, just ignore me, if it's going too far.
I'm not bothered enough by the phenomenon to take preventive action - at least for now.
But there _is_ a phenomenon - no doubt about that.

----------


## AstralVagabond

_Alright!_ I finally got one! It's about time. I've already been halfway through the month with nothing accomplished; what a letdown with how early I got that pair last month... The main couple of problems this month for me have been the infrequency of my lucid dreams (which I feel that I could really increase if I'd just practiced more/better) and how short and out-of-control my more recent lucid dreams have tended to be. Last time I had a lucid dream, I remembered the task-of-the-month but didn't get to take care of it because of how soon I lost the dream - hardly got it done this time! But, well, without further ado...

_Basic Task ii - Star Wars Day: Use The Force in any of its well-known uses, i.e. telekinesis, mind control. - AstralVagabond_  :;-): 

Before I'd done this task, I honestly wanted to do it in a way that was fancy and above the necessary. Firstly, rather than using just one of the uses of The Force once, I wanted to use both on multiple instances and I'd hoped to set up and actual 'Star Wars'-related setting to do it in. But by now, I'm glad to at least have gotten it done.

As I become lucid, I find myself in a dream model of my bedroom, as I quite often do. I spend a bit of time trying to stabilise the scene and make sure that it's safe for me to practice in because I remember the problems I've been having with that - but even before I've achieved a perfect result, I remember that task-of-the-month that I should really do as soon as possible, before I lose the time. So, standing near the window (which apparently doesn't have a window pane, looking at how I'm about to use it), I look over to the other side of the room and see a table (that isn't really the kind of table that I have here in real life). I decide to telekinetically raise the table with The Force that connects all things (or my subconscious mind, in my dream) and dramatically raise my hands, hoping that the table will move up with them. It does. That moment feels pretty cool.

With the table hovering in mid-air, I then decide to move it out of my dream bedroom (which is really _never_ an accurate model of my real bedroom, is it?  ::huh:: ), through the window, so I stand aside and move my hands to the right, moving the table (which has now suddenly become a smaller version my bed) towards the window. However, I can't move it totally through as the window gate is still closed, so I keep the table/bed hovering for a moment, get the key for the gate and open it. (I first tried to see if the bed was so small that it could actually move through one of the square gaps in the window gate without having to open it. It wasn't. At least things didn't get that ridiculous.) (Or was that in my _previous_ lucid dream when I used a key to open the gate with me simply being to open it with a handle in this one?) After doing so, I successfully move the bed out of the window and drop it. The dream basically goes downhill from there so it's good that the task has been completed by now.

----------


## Zyangur

I almost did the shots task, but woke up before I could do it.

I was outside of my school, but it was like a mixture of my old school and new school. It was like my new school in the location of my old school. I immediately thought 'Wait a second, I was just somewhere else before.' and I knew I was dreaming. I didn't really need to, but I plugged my nose for the RC because I think it feels cool  :tongue2: . Then, I didn't know what to do so I just ran around. I found a group of friends and remembered the task of the month. I said, "Hey, want to do some shots? I have glasses right here in my left pocket." and I reached into my pocket and felt the glasses, but for some reason I was having trouble pulling them out then I woke up.


A bunch of your attempts at this ToTM have been hilarious and have left me laughing out loud. Great job  ::D:

----------


## Irreo

> Weell - first of all - I would get a night-gown - there are such things meant for men, and in the past they were even quite common.
> You can't put the erotic tinging of so many LDs down to having such an extraordinary toy alone. 
> Probably the distraction tends to be more common and intensive for you guys, though. 
> But I crashed several LDs in just that same way, too. rolleyes.gif
> Patting myself down, like it is sometimes recommended, is a baad idea in my case for example.
> Let me be blunt - all you guys and gals concerned - why not go about self-made pre-satisfaction in WBTB, until feeling properly satiated?
> Does anybody do that maybe? Veery personal question, I know, just ignore me, if it's going too far.
> I'm not bothered enough by the phenomenon to take preventive action - at least for now.
> But there _is_ a phenomenon - no doubt about that.



Didn't know about those night-gowns. Anyway, I think I'll stick to my t-shirt  :Cheeky: 

About the pre-satisfaction, it's funny you mention it, because a couple of times I had the dilema (before going to bed), if do it, or hold it, because I don't exactly know how it affects one situation or the other, in the case something erotic happens in an LD.

In any case, I'll try to avoid such situations when doing the TOTM, specially keeping in mind that my LDs use to be really really short.

----------


## StephL

> Didn't know about those night-gowns. Anyway, I think I'll stick to my t-shirt 
> 
> About the pre-satisfaction, it's funny you mention it, because a couple of times I had the dilema (before going to bed), if do it, or hold it, because I don't exactly know how it affects one situation or the other, in the case something erotic happens in an LD.
> 
> In any case, I'll try to avoid such situations when doing the TOTM, specially keeping in mind that my LDs use to be really really short.



Pöh - men always!
I for once would find it irritating to wear only a short t-shirt and nothing else - half-baked, I say!
And I wouldn't mind such a thing on my husband at all - like with women - easy access!  ::wink:: 
They look quite beautiful, too - old-fashioned, but stylish.



If I had such a simple thing to do, which could improve my LDing - I would jump on it!!
Vanity, I say!
Pöh!
 ::tongue::

----------


## Irreo

> Pöh - men always!
> 
> (...)



Oh.. come on... OK, I'll look around and see what I find shopping. To be honest, I just googled on images but found nothing. Now that you post those, it doesn't look so bad. The t-shirt is good if it's hot, but if it's not hot at all, and it's a bit cold, it requires some pijama pants, and I guess this night gown would do it...



This guy reminds me of Walter Bishop... a man I like... and as I remember he liked to sleep nude  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## Xanous

I think I bit off more than I could... stomach for the bonus task. I have to admit that I actually got to a point where I decided to chicken out, but with good reason because the dream had gone horribly wrong at that point. Still, I think it was a good try and worth sharing. I think you all will find the humor in it.  ::lol:: 

The full dream: Birth - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> My wife gets up and starts cleaning or doing some task. I am focused on my stomach. Its flat again and I have to will myself to look pregnant. Once satisfied, I start pushing but if feels like going to the bathroom. I let out a few dream farts making me wonder about my physical body. This isn't working. I feel my crotch and clothing. I get naked and try to imagine a vagina while pushing. No good. I feel normal down there. Ok its C-Section time.
> 
> I ask my wife to cut me open and she gives me that look that I get when I'm being a dork. I use expectation to get her to cooperate while I focus on my belly again. I begin to use some emotion and think of this a little differently. Unfortunately, sci-fi movies enter my mind. I think of the Shit Weasel from Dreamcatcher and the Chestburster from Alien. My stomach starts churning and I see something with a long slender face pushing out against my flesh. I moan the words, "It's an alien."
> 
> My wife appears with an x-acto knife and begins to make a cut. My skin seems extra tough and the blade catches a bit then flicks off making a gross sound. It reminds me of trying to cut up a whole chicken with a dull knife. I see that even-though she hasn't really cut me, there is a nice scoring on my skin. I push and press trying to open it up but it doesn't work. I tell Alysha that she will have to cut really deep this time. She makes another cut and this time she opens me up.
> 
> I have a open cavity just above my bellybutton about six inches long with very little blood. Inside, I see something like a thick, congealed blood clot to the left and the other side has white-ish looking flesh like a part of my intestine or stomach. I don't see anything else in there and I assume that I will have to go deeper to reach the Alien inside me. I realize this has gone horribly wrong and I wish that I had never attempted this task. This whole experience has become too much for me to handle and I begin to feel really sick and woozy. I want out. My vision begins to fade and I frantically pull myself out of the dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well that's about as close as a guy will get to the whole childbirth thing, more specifically the horror movie type. So kudos to Xanous for going as far as he did.

Also, :hurl:

----------


## SpliceStirling

I did the Advanced Task i.  I saw a stage and people were setting up their instruments.  I run up to it like it's my show and take over.  I sang stuff.  I kept forgetting lyrics back and forth.  The audience left.  Only to be replaced by... a room full of people in white T-shirts.  I kept singing and kept messing up.  I suddenly saw myself in 3rd person, as if I were in the audience.  Someone was complaining that the show was okay but that I had a bad voice.  Meanwhile on stage I was like, "screw you, I do whatever I pleases."  When I finished, there were only a few people left in the room.  And bounced off stage and thanked them for coming -- with swag.

(*sob* why don't they like me... the room full of white-shirted people... I think it's because I watched The Real Slim Shady music video by Eminem earlier that day... lol)

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Another fail for the limerick task, but a win for the baby & TK tasks!

Dream is here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/~+dr...totm%5D-57809/





> I decided to try the bonus task, 'Mother's Day: Give birth in a lucid dream.'
> I sat down on the floor and imagined that it was going to be quick and painless. I lent backwards and looked down. I think I was wearing a skirt, so I didn't see anything too graphic. I watched as the baby's head emerged, and then the body, and then it 'popped out' and slid across the room. I saw that it was a plastic toy baby, but it was covered in vernix from the birth. I considered going to pick it up to see if it would come to life, but I wanted to get on with the other tasks, so I left it there.
> 
> The next task I remembered was the basic task ii, 'Star Wars Day: Use The Force in any of its well-known uses, i.e. telekinesis, mind control.'
> I looked around and saw some orange traffic cones in the middle of the street. I put my hands out in front of me and used TK to make one of the cones fly up in the air. I made it hover there while I lifted a second cone into the air. I made both cones fly up a little higher, and then slowly lowered them down to their original positions on the ground.
> 
> I remembered my failed attempt at the advanced task ii, 'Limerick Day: Create a limerick - You could find it written down, hear it on the radio, or ask a DC.'
> I decided to try again - this time, I'd just try to make one up myself while I was lucid. There were a few DCs around, so I tried to make a limerick about one of them. I got halfway through a couple of different limericks, but I couldn't think of enough lines to complete one. I was going through the alphabet, trying to find rhyming words, but coming up empty.
> I found myself in a classroom. There was a student standing up the front, about to read out a poem.
> ...

----------


## Voldmer

Basic task II:

I don't know if this counts, because it was a non-lucid dream, and it wasn't one of the most famous "force-enabled" skills, but still I seem to remember a lot of extraordinary jumping over impossible distances going on in Star Wars, so here goes ...

I was walking along a pavement (US: sidewalk) when, passing a store, I noticed a handle for some technical equipment (maybe a lamp, or a fan) which would function as the on/off-switch. The handle had the shape of a clothes-hanger, and it was positioned about 4 meters (around 12 feet) above the ground.

Resolutely, I jumped up, caught the hanger, and pulled it. And subsequently landed safely again.

Now, this may be a decidedly pedestrian use of "the force" - in every sense of the word - but I was mightily content with that one massive jump (from a standing position even - no building up of speed beforehand  :smiley:  ).

Come to think of it, I never saw the store-owner. He must have been one tall fellow ...

----------


## Schmaven

> About the pre-satisfaction, it's funny you mention it, because a couple of times I had the dilema (before going to bed), if do it, or hold it, because I don't exactly know how it affects one situation or the other, in the case something erotic happens in an LD.



I've approached that dilemma mainly in two different ways.  The first way, was to just satiate myself, then go to bed.  The second way was to just go to bed.  In my experience if I just do it before going to bed, or sometime earlier that day, it drastically increases the likelihood that I will have a wet dream compared to if I don't.  And these are times when I think, okay, it's been a while, I should take care of things now so there's no mess later.  But just about every time, that has 100% backfired within a few days time.  I even had it backfire when I fell asleep on a road trip in the back seat!  Now that was awkward.  I thought to myself, "It hasn't even been 24 hours, this is precisely what I was trying to avoid" lol.  Actually, 3 times on that same leg of the drive.  Amazing dreams, but not the right place to be asleep for them.  

I suppose you could twist those sort of dreams into the bonus task somehow.  It might be a NSFW dream though.

I'm not sure what your experiences are either way, hopefully everyone has better luck than I do!

----------


## woblybil

> I've approached that dilemma mainly in two different ways.  The first way, was to just satiate myself, then go to bed.  The second way was to just go to bed.  In my experience if I just do it before going to bed, or sometime earlier that day, it drastically increases the likelihood that I will have a wet dream compared to if I don't.  And these are times when I think, okay, it's been a while, I should take care of things now so there's no mess later.  But just about every time, that has 100% backfired within a few days time.  I even had it backfire when I fell asleep on a road trip in the back seat!  Now that was awkward.  I thought to myself, "It hasn't even been 24 hours, this is precisely what I was trying to avoid" lol.  Actually, 3 times on that same leg of the drive.  Amazing dreams, but not the right place to be asleep for them.  
> 
> I suppose you could twist those sort of dreams into the bonus task somehow.  It might be a NSFW dream though.
> 
> I'm not sure what your experiences are either way, hopefully everyone has better luck than I do!



Finally someone with a mind more rotted with sex dreams than mine, Were going to the dogs, 
The Dogs I say  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

3 times on the same leg? O_O

christ.

----------


## woblybil

My dreams seem to follow the fishing forecast, In the dark of the moon is the best, and even the first quarter is not to bad and during the full moon is good if it's windy but! From there on they continue downhill to where I almost wish I could forget how to recall..I don't know why this is,
 Maybe I'm a "Pike"  .  ::yddd::

----------


## StephL

Oh Xanous!!
How horrible!
Huge kudos for trying and not giving up - brrrr.

Happens a lot to me, too, that I have non-lucid-task dreams Voldmer - good luck!

And upon second thoughts - I guess, there is a bigger difference in disturbance-intensity between men and women than I thought.. :There, there:

----------


## Schmaven

> 3 times on the same leg? O_O
> christ.



I was driving from Denver to San Francisco, so there was plenty of time.

Honestly, that was an anomaly, perhaps one of those things where you focus too much on what you don't want and you get exactly what you're focusing on.  It seems to only happen when I recognize that it would be inconvenient, and try to prevent it.  I suppose I can blame the car, maybe there was too much road vibration or something lol.  





> And upon second thoughts - I guess, there is a bigger difference in disturbance-intensity between men and women than I thought..



Yeah, I'm embarrassed about it, but thought I might shed some light on things.  Now no one will read my posts ever the same again
 ::embarrassed:: 

Normally in dreams I just don't go there, even when tempted, so it's not an issue.  One time I had a dream of being in bed with my gf at the time, and suddenly realized I was dreaming.  Being in complete control, I could do anything, and what do I do?  TK her body out of the way a bit, and blast a hole in her wall with fireballs...  Not sure if fireballs are part of the force or not, either way it wasn't in this month, so it wouldn't count.

----------


## Schmaven

Well I had a non-lucid bonus task dream, right after a lucid dream.  So close!

In a crowded room of people all sleeping on couches and the floor, I am looking after a pregnant woman who seems concerned about giving birth.  I wish I could help her somehow, and am suddenly in her shoes, pregnant.  I feel some pressure as I realize that the baby has to come out now, no delay.  So I lay on my back and push.  Like pushing out a turd when the turd is coming no matter what.  It actually felt a lot like pooping.  I reached down to help the baby out, and instead of a baby, it was a warm, brown puppy! A friendly puppy with big floppy ears, full of energy.  He jumped up, and immediately started running around.  Someone behind me grabbed him and told me he's theirs not mine.  "But I just gave birth to him!"

----------


## kilham

> A friendly puppy with big floppy ears, full of energy.  He jumped up, and immediately started running around.  Someone behind me grabbed him and told me he's theirs not mine.  "But I just gave birth to him!"



 ::laughtillhurts::  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a nice, clear DILD, but I got the TOTMs confused with one of my own personal lucid goals, which was to be a guy and take a whizz. I'll link the dream as soon as I finish posting it in my journal.

----------


## Zyangur

I got the starwars task  ::D:  and failed the shots task .-.





> I pointed my hand at a car and moved my hand up. The car floated up, following my hand, and then I put it back down. Then, I tried to lift my sister up into the air, but it didn't work. Since I had already done it with the car, I decided to try the shots task. I reached into my pocket and tried to pull out some glasses, but there was nothing there. I went around and asked some people where I could find some, but nobody knew where any were. Then I woke up.



more of the dream in my dream journal: Partay - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## 501

Well this is the first task I have been able to do for a long time so pretty excited! 

Excerpt from dream journal below. 

 I turned toward the front door and thought of the TOTM and planned to do telekinesis, I have done this before in other dreams so was comfortable with it. I saw a little wooden vase on the table by the door and concentrated on tossing it up in the air. It flew straight up to the ceiling and bounced off it. I wanted to experiment further with something bigger. I spotted the couch (which was a huge sectional) and with a little more will was able to lift it straight off the ground as well. It flew into the ceiling. As I am doing this I use my hands to guide what I am moving with my mind. Lastly behind me was a Christmas tree with a bunch of presents around it, I concentrated again and lifted all the presents and tree with my powers. Pretty sweet! I thought what do I want to do next.

And the other Basic.

I was headed back from a different part of my house and ran across the bar again. I looked and there was a full shot on the counter. I picked it up and looked at it, there was salt around the rim and I assumed it was my tequila shot. I drank it and it tasted like sprite and lime I guess, kinda fresh. I then grabbed a lime off the counter and ate it to get the flavor gone, plus that is what you do after a tequila shot. I don't remember what happened after this.

Full Dream Below

TOTM for May 2014: Telekenesis and a Shot! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

This is awful...
First giving birth to a dill pickle now this.
We have just got to come up with other tasks besides egg laying and giving birth or anything else that might come out of a human, 

5/24
  6:00am  I woke up in bed and the room was still dark although it was daylight outside and I counted all the fingers that split into two fingers and said "Ahaa Gotcha" I seemed to be dressed for the time and first went to the bathroom to play faces in the mirror but when I got just inside the door I felt crawly inside and thought of the birth task again and squatted trying to pull down what appeared to be women's pink underpants but they wouldn't come off so I pushed hard and something blew out thru them and went splat on the floor and when I looked back there was a pearly colored creature like a baby octopus with a bulb head that seemed to be one big eyeball and then it took off like a rocket with me paddling hot on its ass out into the hallway where the cat pounced on it and dragged it under the bed and I could hear it growling and crunching the thing and by the time I got to look under the bed both the thing and the cat were gone and I was laughing like a fool and started waking up wondering WTF....

----------


## Sivason

I did a very fine and vivid job of finding easter eggs and cracking them open! They were vivid and truely like painted goose eggs! 

Too bad I thought that was a TOTM this month,,, darn dream logic!

Here it is anyways, a lot late, 05/24/14 Easter Eggs in the Pines - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

> i had a nice, clear dild, but i got the totms confused with one of my own personal lucid goals, which was to be a guy and take a whizz. I'll link the dream as soon as i finish posting it in my journal.



lol!

----------


## Xanous

Advanced Task i. I've done this before but I had so much fun that I wanted to go for it again.




> I become bored and recall the *music TOTM*. I drop all dream sensation and willingly enter the void. I announce myself but as I start speaking it turns into another voice. I see Arsenio Hall speaking into a mic but his voice sounds a little off.
> “LAAAAADIES AAAAND GENTELMEN. WELCOME MASTER DJ MIKE IN THE MOTHER F**KING HOOOUSSSEEE!”
> I realize I am walking in a club but not on stage. I am heading to the bar. There are green and pink neon lights on the walls and the room is sort of small. I take it all in a little shocked at my creation. I remember my part and keep on walking. I reach the bar and feel all eyes are on me. Not knowing how to play this off, I say, “Hey! I'm DJ M.I.K.E. To the C!!! Ya'll ready to paaaarrtty?” (lame I know but it was on the fly )
> I am answered by a whooping from the audience but it sounded like not very many people joined in.
> “ Hey bartender I'll take a 5th of vodak. Oh ya'll have to be more excited than that. That was kind of weak.” The bartender gives me a look but reaches under the counter for something. I laugh. “Nah nah I'm just kidding. I just want one drink. Like a beer.” The bartender gives me a polite nod.
> 
> I suddenly wake but stay calm and DEILD back in. I tell myself the dream beer doesn't matter. I wasted time when I should have been getting busy.
> 
> I blindly reach for a mic and a turntable and the physcial sensations are immediatly vivid. I make a basic beatbox into the mic and set it to loop. It sounds really weak at first but I turn some knobs and flip some switches and some techno music fills in. It sounds really good now and I hear the crowd cheer. I am encouraged by this and get really excited. My vision is still dim but I can now see the mixing board. I continue on, adding various sounds with the mic to the overall sound of the music. It becomes very much like dubstep and sounds really amazing and vivid. I enjoy this for quite some time and begin to dance, jerky and spastic. I wonder how the audience would react but I don't care much; It matches the beat and feels good. This doesn't last long though. I eventually jerk my physical body waking myself up.



DJ In The Club - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## StephL

Superb tasking everybody!!

----------


## woblybil

> I had a nice, clear DILD, but I got the TOTMs confused with one of my own personal lucid goals, which was to be a guy and take a whizz. I'll link the dream as soon as I finish posting it in my journal.



When you do it try it in front of a mirror so you can watch whats going on..The first time I became a girl I used a mirror, It was really fun, I should try it again 
 ::yddd::

----------


## GabiAlex

Ok, if I used telekinesis in my first LD that I had few days ago is counting as task of the mount achievement?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Ok, if I used telekinesis in my first LD that I had few days ago is counting as task of the mount achievement?



Yes ma'am should be. Post it here so we can see!

----------


## Schmaven

I just came across this music video, and in the spirit of Advanced Task i - Music Month: Perform on a stage in front of a large audience using either your singing voice or any musical instrument you desire. Or both. Describe the reaction of the audience. - Aristaeus 

This video re-inspired me to do this task.  The cover screen shot doesn't give it justice.  You've gotta watch it to appreciate it.  If you haven't seen it before, it's probably the funniest music video in the universe.  There would have to be some slight adjustments for the large audience factor, but I can make it work:

----------


## TwitchLucidity

> I just came across this music video, and in the spirit of Advanced Task i - Music Month: Perform on a stage in front of a large audience using either your singing voice or any musical instrument you desire. Or both. Describe the reaction of the audience. - Aristaeus 
> 
> This video re-inspired me to do this task.  The cover screen shot doesn't give it justice.  You've gotta watch it to appreciate it.  If you haven't seen it before, it's probably the funniest music video in the universe.  There would have to be some slight adjustments for the large audience factor, but I can make it work:



Of all the songs, lol

----------


## Xanous

Seriously? I just found out about this last night! Synchronicity.  ::D:

----------


## StephL

Baaah - copyrighted in Germany!  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Schmaven

> Baaah - copyrighted in Germany!



Maybe there is a non-copyrighted version, try searching for it, "Turn Down for What" music video.

----------


## GabiAlex

> Yes ma'am should be. Post it here so we can see!



Godzilla (first true lucid dream) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 
BTW, "ma'am" isn't a salutation for women?

----------


## Sivason

I finally completed the advanced music based task, but will not get to wear the wings long.

Still Can't Sing- Airport Stomp - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I did preform but it was just funny how terrible I was.

----------


## woblybil

> Godzilla (first true lucid dream) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 
> BTW, "ma'am" isn't a salutation for women?



Great dreaming, And 
 I had (still have) a "Godzilla"also..It's way back in my DJ somewhere on here. But I became friends with him after several more times..

----------


## CharlesD

I've been having lucids all month but not remembering the tasks, then I had a good one last night.  I was in a house gathering athletic clothes because a friend had arrived and we were going out to play sports or something.  I think he had a soccer ball and a basketball.  I went lucid pretty fast, knew I wanted to do the tasks, but couldn't remember them.  I went over to a computer and pulled up this site, but things weren't working quite properly and I couldn't find the thread.  I was lucid and all, but I still thought I could come on here from a computer in the dream and find the tasks.  Then I remembered the force thing, felt myself starting to exit the dream, and looked over at my gym shorts and moved them across the room with my mind just a few seconds before I woke up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Godzilla (first true lucid dream) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 
> BTW, "ma'am" isn't a salutation for women?



Lol sorry. Got you confused with another member  :Oops:

----------


## GabiAlex

No problem, it's happen and thank you, I look sexy in orange.

----------


## spd

Had a lucid last night but failed to complete basic task II. The funny thing is I thought I had completed it and I 'woke up' from the lucid into a non-lucid false awakening where I was excited and I was telling my brothers how I had completed that task. Funny dream haha when I have time I will dream journal it and edit this post with the link. Grats to all those who have gotten some of these done  :smiley:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

*first post* in too excited to post in the introductions thread first, but I'll get there :-)

So last night I managed to get lucid for the first time in a week or so, having failed to do the TOTM when I had a couple of LDs earlier in the month, I was rapidly running out of time to do the tasks!

I started with an amusing dream about a time trial downhill skiing / cross country rollerblading competition which started off quite believable but slowly changed into a mad dash down stairs and escalators in a strange shopping centre slash airport type location. After a while of whizzing through this odd location I reached a sort of semi lucidity in which I has a sense of the unreality and flexibility of the situation but wasn't lucid enough to call it a dream. There were bunches of dream signs but I didn't recognise them as such at the time:

* old place of work/workmates
* feeling of familiarity without knowing where from
* feeling in an unspecified rush
* repeating sections of activity (going down the same slope multiple times)
* more that I can't remember off the top of my head

I had a very brief awakening, during which I realised that the preceding was a dream and I now had a chance of a DEILD. I think I actually had some non-lucid dream to start with, but I have no memory of the content. When I gained lucidity I was in a sunny location with stone terraces and balconies. I remembered the TOTM and immediately spotted a large block of sandstone which I decided to try to levitate by The Force. I doubted myself for a moment because I knew it would be heavy and I didn't want to jump in at the deep end too much. Fearing I might just get frustrated by negative expectations, I briefly considered finding something smaller to levitate, but then realised that I could just make the rock lighter, which worked beautifully!

After that I thought I'd move on to to the cinco de mayo task. I was about to go off in search of a bar but realised that there was one conveniently just behind me! I sat at the bar and asked the barman to share some slammers with me. I've only had tequila slammers once before (not much of a fan of tequila, really) so I got a bit confused about the process and ended up chugging a whole glass full of lime segments rather than just biting one, but I reckon that was close enough!

I lost lucidity a little after that and drifted into a strange dream about being late for work, then woke up to realise I *was*!

Sam "SammyTheSnake" Penny

----------


## StephL

Heey Sammy!
What a wonderful way to start taking part in the fun on here - congratulation on your first TOTM success - and the most warmest welcome!!
First wings before even being avatared - that's not happening every day!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah, he's gonna need an avatar or well have another fryingman on our hands  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

Hey I think there's a certain mystery to being avatar-free  :smiley: .   Makes short posts shorter, too!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Since when do you write short posts, FryingMan? Haha  :tongue2:

----------


## Higat

Oh, I just realized I did the Basic task II last night  :smiley: 
Forest, Telekinesis and Sage Mode ! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

> Since when do you write short posts, FryingMan? Haha



Heh.  Compare the size of my #167 above to your #168, for example  :smiley: .

----------


## Irreo

Well, I though I got it again, but nothing.

I got lucid while I was driving. I was in my car with my (deceased) grandparents. Dream almost faded, but I managed to stabilize (it was around 6.50am I guess, before this I was awake at 6.30am and alarm hits at 7am). I though on spending the little time I got with them, but also wanted to try a TOTM. I though, "_what the heck.. it will be just a moment_". I told them to wait there and left the car with engine on.

There was a father and son (around 10) reading a note about a house on sale. I told the man if wanted a tequila challenge, he said OK. I though to myself "_yeah.. once again I'm doing this at the very end of the month..._". I summoned a little glass, and using my mind while pointing with my hand, I led the glass to his head. Told him to open the mouth (I wanted to do the Jedi and tequila tasks at same time).

I don't remember if he ate it, or drank it, but next thing is me summoning a big jar to pick the tequila from it. I made the jar float, and when I tried to move the little glass to it to pick some tequila, the jar just came to straight to my face and hit me. I laughed, thinking about how stupid it was to try it this way, and woke up. Anyway it was fun to try having control of two floating objects... I didn't know which one look at, and suddenly it was as if I became some kind of magnet...

So again, no tequila shots for me, and I guess no TOTM either!!

Well, can't wait to read June's tasks!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

Sounds like you did the TK part, Irreo!

----------


## StephL

Does indeed!

----------


## Irreo

Well, now that you mention it... it does look like it, didn't even notice! I was so focused on trying to do the tequila task, that didn't thought about the other one.

Well, and also from what I've read around, looks like I'll have to get myself an avatar too  ::D:

----------


## Thena

I could have almost done the bonus task all over again! I had one dream last night where I was a midwife about to deliver another woman's baby. But then she wouldn't follow my instructions for Lamaze breathing and I started to panic, wondering why I was even doing this when I hadn't had any training. I woke up, fell asleep again and had a lucid dream where Sebastian Stan and I discussed having babies together. But it wasn't meant to be, I guess, because I lost lucidity before we got much further.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Heh.  Compare the size of my #167 above to your #168, for example .



Fair point. Btw, I love your long posts.  :smiley: 

Oooh, it's close to de-winging time! I seem to get lucid more easily these days when I'm working for wings, so that is actually exciting!  ::fly::

----------


## lumiina

Just in time as the month is just about to end, I completed my first task of the month! I used telekinesis in a battle to push away my enemies and made one dream character float using the telekinesis.

Although my totm status won't last very long I'm very excited! I plan to take a screenshot of my badge as a memory of my accomplishment.

----------


## fogelbise

> Just in time as the month is just about to end, I completed my first task of the month! I used telekinesis in a battle to push away my enemies and made one dream character float using the telekinesis.
> 
> Although my totm status won't last very long I'm very excited! I plan to take a screenshot of my badge as a memory of my accomplishment.



Congrats lumiina!  :smiley:  Definitely take that screen shot for some future motivation.  :smiley: 

I tried one of my TOTM ideas - time stopping a week or so ago (it's a few DJ entries back if interested). It worked off and on and to a degree and was full of debauchery as woblybil eluded to in the ideas forum last month (though I didn't list all of the sordid details in my entry).

----------


## spd

I too also got the task just before the month ended not the way I wanted to but you will understand when you read the dream haha  :wink2: 

observing someone walking around a grassy path and apparently he was inside a video game I apparently play the same game because I'm thinking "how did he get to that part of the game?" I am also in this game and I am in a room where I am floating (like an astronaut in space) I am floating around and these little packages just pop up where ever I move and then they start floating around I realise I'm dreaming and I seem to feel an obstruction though in my jaw and I don't think I have much lucid time so I use the force to pull the package towards me and it worked (I know thats boring but I was worried that my "sore jaw" was going to wake me up in a few seconds) I was also shouting out clarity now but I was still worried about my jaw hurting so the dream faded but the sore jaw was part of the plot, I woke up into a FA where I apparently slept with my jaw in a way that made my teeth grind together. One of my teeth had turned into little white peices and was scattered on my floor I reached my fingers in my mouth to feel for it and it felt really realistic, there was a soft part where the tooth was absent. I considered reality checking but I ignored the idea thinking the situation felt to real. When I woke up no jaw pain :O 

this is a phone post so I can't apply for wings due to my phone and this is my second wbtb so I would have to wait till the morning I prolly won't bother with wings then just thought I might share my dream!

edit: Did myself justice by catching a false awakening later on last night  :wink2:  So much FAs recently haha

----------


## Aristaeus

A little late for this, I know, but I finally completed all three tasks after a long dry spell. Oh, and just as a reminder, the Bonus Task only said to give birth; it did not say _how_ to give birth. Anyhow, here is the log entry. The Basic Task is highlighted in green, the Advanced Task in purple, the Bonus Task in red.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 30.MAY.2014

I vaguely remember becoming lucid in a large, colourful room filled with strange-looking toys. The centre of the room was covered with a large, blood-red carpet bordered with shiny gold lines. Otherwise, the floor consisted of a brown, reflective stone surface smattered with glowing, rainbow-coloured dots. There were also stone pillars of the same material near the walls and corners of the room. I remember seeing an exit route that emitted a blinding light.
I turned mine attention to a giant, thick tile with spikes sticking out of it, extended mine hand towards it, palm open, then effortlessly lifted it with telekinetic force.
After that, I looked for a crowd of people, and eventually found a large cluster of living dolls of various colour, mostly green and red. The all had voices, but no eyes or hair. I conjured a Sweet Potato Ocarina and played "The Inner Light" from Star Trek: The Next Generation. Once I finished, the crowd of dolls cheered.
I then turned mine back to the crowd, opened mine mouth wide, and from mine mouth spewed a greenish-beige egg about the size of an ostrich's. As I cupped it in mine hand, the egg instantly hatched. I cannot remember what came out of it.
Mine memory is currently too hazy to remember what happened afterwards.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Damn you guys rock!

----------


## Marm

ughhh havent had a lucid dream in months... this all feels very odd to me

hopefully coming back to dv will motivate me to record my lucid experiences again.. anyways its always a pleasure reading these  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Prepare your Pajamas my Preciouses,

June TOTMs coming soon!!!

Here there be tasks, yaaaar: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2104897

----------

